# Por lo visto, van a parar todas las asociaciones del transporte, y no sólo una, como hasta ahora.



## Jeenyus (21 Mar 2022)

Tras la reunión con las ministras, el choteo hacia el transporte ha debido ser tan grande que van a secundar la huelga TODAS las asociaciones. 
Agarraos bien los machos, que podemos estar ante un momento clave de nuestra "democracia".


----------



## Desgracia (21 Mar 2022)

HAMBRE Y PIOJOS.

HAZ QUE PASE.


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (21 Mar 2022)

No será en Octubre ...
Pero el Mad Max ya es inavitable.

pd: fuentes? quiero comprobar el valor nutricional de la cena para esta noche


----------



## poppom (21 Mar 2022)

A perro falcon todo son pulgas


----------



## tovarovsky (21 Mar 2022)

Vaaamosss vengaaa que no decaiga la fiesta de la timocracia!!


----------



## Albion (21 Mar 2022)

Entonces, ¿lo de llamarles fascistas no ha funcionado? Vaya, no se podía saber.


----------



## Akira. (21 Mar 2022)

Te dirán que con Franco se pasaba más hambre y arreglado. Vais a saber lo que es la democracia masona, la guena.


----------



## Mahbes (21 Mar 2022)

Si eso es verdad......ahora vereis
quien de verdad puede derrocar un gobierno.


----------



## acitisuJ (21 Mar 2022)

Salimos más fuertes...


----------



## Bucanero (21 Mar 2022)

Sí se confirma, el desabastecimiento va a ser instantaneo. Hay que esperar a ver. Desde luego, el gobierno se está cubriendo de gloria. Vamos hacía disturbios como no controlen el tema pronto.


----------



## Joloan (21 Mar 2022)

Ojalá.


----------



## El cogorzas (21 Mar 2022)

Lo importante es que en el futuro maz macs haya un reparto equitativo con perspectiva de genaro a la hora de gobernar las tribus de saqueadores y moteros que tomarán el relevo.


----------



## Javito68 (21 Mar 2022)

Con un consejo de ministros tan numeroso y tan incapaces, que puede salir mal?


----------



## Kareo (21 Mar 2022)

Albion dijo:


> Entonces, ¿lo de llamarles fascistas no ha funcionado? Vaya, no se podía saber.



El partido que lleva en sus siglas “obrero” acusando a trabajadores de ser extrema derecha. Lo que sorprende es que no hayan rescatado lo de “cayetanos” para etiquetar a estos trabajadores.


----------



## maromo (21 Mar 2022)

Ni que el gobierno quisiera forzar la situación para declarar el estado de alarma este nuevo que aprobaron hace poco y echar la culpa a la turboextrema derecha.

Luego ya con el estado este de alarma a saber qué traman estos morenos....


----------



## NEKRO (21 Mar 2022)

Ivar_Gilde dijo:


> No será en Octubre ...
> Pero el Mad Max ya es inavitable.
> 
> pd: fuentes? quiero comprobar el valor nutricional de la cena para esta noche



Acabo de verlo en TV, 100% confirmado. Todo el sector en huelga indefinida.


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (21 Mar 2022)

Es que TODO el mundo debería salir a la calle.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (21 Mar 2022)

¿Entonces al final el 90% de los transportistas son fachas?.

Vaya por Dios.


----------



## Johnsons (21 Mar 2022)

Es lo que tiene la _corruptocracia_. Que al final, a base de untar solo una capa, el pastel entero acaba cayendo por su propio peso.


----------



## EGO (21 Mar 2022)

*EL PVTO MAD MAX.*

al final fue en marzo.


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (21 Mar 2022)

EGO dijo:


> *EL PVTO MAD MAX.*
> 
> al final fue en marzo.



Coño ya era hora!!!


----------



## Murray's (21 Mar 2022)

Es un golpe de estado de la industria alimentaria y transporte pero esta vez está sobradamente justificada por todo lo que hemos comentado. Han tomado el control del pais, y con razón.

Fuimos muchos que deciamos que si los camioneros paraban el pais se iba a tomar por culo, bien, estamos ante ese acontecimiento.

Yo solo pido que sean ellos quienes nos despejen la casta politico funcionarial sindical langostera que es una losa para este pais . Les deseo todo lo mejor, otra oportunidad no va haber.


----------



## Javito68 (21 Mar 2022)

Es que no son solo los camioneros, es nuestro gasto de electricidad en casa, el elevado sobrecoste de los combustibles que no solo afecta al coche particular, y que tanto empleo genera en el sector servicio. Y con todo lo que se nos viene encima, regalando paguitas o los 20000000000€ para gastar entre las feminazis, o el untado a las TV o el deposito del falcon.

No he vuelto escuchar a ningun mugremita hablar de la indigencia energetica, que en muchos hogares ya se esta produciendo, O los HdP de los come gambas defendiendo que el del falcon no baje impuestos a los combustibles (Pido perdon a las Sras prostitutas, pero tendrian que haber abortao a sus hijos sindicalistas).


----------



## EGO (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## maromo (21 Mar 2022)

Ahora que los autónomos se organicen para no pagar Iva e impuestos este trimestre y vemos al gobierno exiliándose a Portugal


----------



## Glubusco (21 Mar 2022)

Van a dar ayudar a los transportistas que vamos a pagar el resto de remeros, quien se lo habría imaginado


----------



## El Bebé Lejías (21 Mar 2022)

En hulega deberíamos estar TODOS. No todas las asociaciones de transporte sino todos los españoles.

Hasta que el puerco traidor hijo de puta ese que se dedica a arruniarnos mientras da todo a nuestros enemigos marroquíes acabe o huyendo del país o ahorcado.


----------



## -carrancas (21 Mar 2022)

Albion dijo:


> Entonces, ¿lo de llamarles fascistas no ha funcionado? Vaya, no se podía saber.



esperate que ahora son esbirros de putin


----------



## jimmyjump (21 Mar 2022)

Pues nada, subida de impuestos a los carburantes.


----------



## grom (21 Mar 2022)

Mahbes dijo:


> Si eso es verdad......ahora vereis
> quien de verdad puede derrocar un gobierno.



Quiza las feministas de "si paramos nosotras, para el mundo"??

Quiza?


----------



## Tejota (21 Mar 2022)

Hasta que no vea con mis propios ojos que el miedo cambia de bando no me creo nada.

Y el miedo cambia de bando cuando el escudo protector de las elites (los perros) se viene abajo o hace aguas. Mientras eso no ocurra, no va a pasar nada.

Ellos (las elites) ya lo saben.... Y si ocurre, la espantada va a ser apoteosica. Se notara bastante quiero decir.


----------



## Julc (21 Mar 2022)

A COMER MIEEEEEEEEERDA


----------



## Caracalla (21 Mar 2022)

Dejad de remar de una puta vez o nos van a masacrar!!!



Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mahbes (21 Mar 2022)

grom dijo:


> Quiza las feministas de "si paramos nosotras, para el mundo"??
> 
> Quiza?



Sisi.....eso tambien lo podemos decir los hombres. si no la metemos, para el mundo!!


----------



## frrank (21 Mar 2022)

Es tiempo de rojos,
Es tiempo de muerte, 
Hambre, paro y piojos.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kuervo500 (21 Mar 2022)

Game over charocracia


----------



## tomac (21 Mar 2022)

Nevera a full y tanque lleno mandan.


----------



## Murray's (21 Mar 2022)

Charos con el ass on fire






Charo funcionaria pillada de compritas después de una hora desayunando


Terminemos con esta plaga:




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Jeenyus (21 Mar 2022)

tomac dijo:


> Nevera a full y tanque lleno mandan.



Depende de la cabezoneria del gobierno, como se empeñen en no ceder(que lo tienen difícil, no hay dinero para hacer un recorte de impuestos) pues la cosa no va a ser sólo un tanque de combustible. Se pueden hablar de muchos muertos.


----------



## vic252525 (21 Mar 2022)

enlace?


----------



## El Lonchafinista (21 Mar 2022)

Proximamente los depositos de los españoles atracados, estan generando esto a posta. 

*NO SE PODÍA SABER*


----------



## Ursur (21 Mar 2022)

Eso significa que se han metido los comegambas en el asunto? ...pues entonces olvidaos. En dos días "acuerdo" molón y los que no se apuntes fascistas.
Os veo un pelín bisoños, burbujis.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (21 Mar 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Proximamente los depositos de los españoles atracados, estan generando esto a posta.
> 
> *NO SE PODÍA SABER*



Argentina con su corralón, Grecia, Malta. Y la gente se piensa que eso es imposible cuando YA ha pasado.


----------



## _______ (21 Mar 2022)

La reholucioohh seraa frminihtahh o no seraaah


----------



## Misterio (21 Mar 2022)

Me hace gracia la gente que me da las gracias por avisar del desabastecimiento y me pregunta que como sabía lo de la huelga, su cara es un poema cuando les digo que yo no hablaba de la huelga, que yo no sabía que iba a haber dicha huelga.


----------



## mabv1976 (21 Mar 2022)

Misterio dijo:


> Me hace gracia la gente que me da las gracias por avisar del desabastecimiento y me pregunta que como sabía lo de la huelga, su cara es un poema cuando les digo que yo no hablaba de la huelga, que yo no sabía que iba a haber dicha huelga.



Otro del club de Cassandra, bienvenido


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (21 Mar 2022)

Jeenyus dijo:


> Tras la reunión con las ministras, el choteo hacia el transporte ha debido ser tan grande que van a secundar la huelga TODAS las asociaciones.
> Agarraos bien los machos, que podemos estar ante un momento clave de nuestra "democracia".



Los de Estrella Galicia entonces tendrán que hacer otro anuncio? Non fotis!

Uy, edito que lo he dicho mal: No fotis!!!!


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (21 Mar 2022)

Javito68 dijo:


> Con un consejo de ministros tan numeroso y tan incapaces, que puede salir mal?


----------



## El Lonchafinista (21 Mar 2022)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> Argentina con su corralón, Grecia, Malta. Y la gente se piensa que eso es imposible cuando YA ha pasado.



Los putos NPC con los que vivo en mi alrededor viajes a USA, Caribe, Disneyland Paris, Iphone 13... 

*PUTOS SUBNORMALES *


----------



## poppom (21 Mar 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Los putos NPC con los que vivo en mi alrededor viajes a USA, Caribe, Disneyland Paris, Iphone 13...
> 
> *PUTOS SUBNORMALES *



así pasa que luego tragan hasta la última gota el no se podía saber


----------



## parserito (21 Mar 2022)

fuente¿?


----------



## nebulosa (21 Mar 2022)

En prensa aún no escriben nada


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## kuervo500 (21 Mar 2022)

parserito dijo:


> fuente¿?


----------



## Elbrujo (21 Mar 2022)

A ver si revienta todo de una puta vez ya.


----------



## sebboh (21 Mar 2022)

Ivar_Gilde dijo:


> No será en Octubre ...
> Pero el Mad Max ya es inavitable.
> 
> pd: fuentes? quiero comprobar el valor nutricional de la cena para esta noche











Las asociaciones de transportistas exigen medidas urgentes al Gobierno para no sumarse al paro


Las asociaciones de transportistas han exigido al Gobierno medidas urgentes para paliar la subida del combustible. Así, las asociaciones mayoritarias de transportistas, que hasta ahora se han opuesto al paro convocado por la Plataforma para la Defensa del Sector del Transporte de Mercancías, han...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## pegaso (21 Mar 2022)

Jeenyus dijo:


> Tras la reunión con las ministras, el choteo hacia el transporte ha debido ser tan grande que van a secundar la huelga TODAS las asociaciones.
> Agarraos bien los machos, que podemos estar ante un momento clave de nuestra "democracia".



Por lo visto sólo tú lo has visto. Enhorabuena con gente como tú este foro alcanza el nivel que tiene.


----------



## ray merryman (21 Mar 2022)

Estos hijos de puta son capaces de inventar una nueva ola y confinarnos en casa solo para tapar lo que está pasando.


----------



## Fra Diavolo (21 Mar 2022)

En casi todos los medios mienten con las cifras.

Empresas que nos suministran, con sus propios vehículos, han parado. Teniendo más que perder que de ganar. No son 4 como dicen.


A parte ayer hubo una manifestación de 3 pares de cojones en Madrid, que ha secundado todo Dios, y prácticamente no se ha dicho nada.


No le deseo mal a nadie, porque todos tenemos familiares jubilados, funcis, etc. Pero ojalá tuvieran un susto de un par de meses de suspensión de pagos, a ver qué pasa. Igual que nos pasa a los que estamos en la empresa privada y tenemos que apechugar.

Que vayan a currar sin saber si cobrarán y sean solidarios. Como dicen los gobernantes hijos de puta.


----------



## meusac (21 Mar 2022)

maromo dijo:


> Ni que el gobierno quisiera forzar la situación para declarar el estado de alarma este nuevo que aprobaron hace poco y echar la culpa a la turboextrema derecha.
> 
> Luego ya con el estado este de alarma a saber qué traman estos morenos....



Muy bien visto, eso que comentas es muy posible


----------



## meusac (21 Mar 2022)

grom dijo:


> Quiza las feministas de "si paramos nosotras, para el mundo"??
> 
> Quiza?



jeje


----------



## Pajarotto (21 Mar 2022)

¿Se pondrán las feministas a conducir camiones?


----------



## CANCERVERO (21 Mar 2022)

Jeenyus dijo:


> Tras la reunión con las ministras, el choteo hacia el transporte ha debido ser tan grande que van a secundar la huelga TODAS las asociaciones.
> Agarraos bien los machos, que podemos estar ante un momento clave de nuestra "democracia".



Ya era hora......


----------



## CANCERVERO (21 Mar 2022)

Javito68 dijo:


> Con un consejo de ministros tan numeroso y tan incapaces, que puede salir mal?



TOOOOODO.


----------



## ciudadlibre (21 Mar 2022)

lo podrian haber hecho o esperar a octubre, es que me van a caducar la traca y los cohetes, pero es que el mad-max en primavera es menos mad-max


----------



## Sr. Breve (21 Mar 2022)

Hoy en el telediario antonia3 no han echado la culpa a Putin de esto, han sacado la huelga de transportistas y no los han llamado ultraderecha.

También ha salido gente que no llega a fin de mes para comprar comida y luz

Curioso, hoy han sido "medio objetivos" sin polarizar mucho la opinión


----------



## CANCERVERO (21 Mar 2022)

¿¿¿¿¿¿¿????? ... ¿Qué estas buscando?----- Mas?


----------



## Franchi (21 Mar 2022)

Tranquilos, el PSOE ha llamado a Táriq y está cargando ya los camiones con tomates desde Tánger


----------



## Gonzalor (21 Mar 2022)

No tendrás nada NI serás feliz.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (21 Mar 2022)

jo que chulis son todos esos camiones juntos, en fila, con banderas....


----------



## Kapitoh (21 Mar 2022)

Ivar_Gilde dijo:


> *No será en Octubre ...*
> Pero el Mad Max ya es inavitable.
> 
> pd: fuentes? quiero comprobar el valor nutricional de la cena para esta noche



Sera en Octubre, aunque la caida a los infernos sea lenta desde marzo a octubre. Es una constante universal.


----------



## CANCERVERO (21 Mar 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Es que TODO el mundo debería salir a la calle.



No nos dejan tener armas, No somos gitanos, moros ni suracas.


----------



## CANCERVERO (21 Mar 2022)

El Bebé Lejías dijo:


> En hulega deberíamos estar TODOS. No todas las asociaciones de transporte sino todos los españoles.
> 
> Hasta que el puerco traidor hijo de puta ese que se dedica a arruniarnos mientras da todo a nuestros enemigos marroquíes acabe o huyendo del país o ahorcado.



De huir nada de nada. Juzgarlo un tribunal popular y que Dios le proteja.


----------



## usuario baneado (21 Mar 2022)

Comité de expertos intangibles


----------



## CANCERVERO (21 Mar 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Dejad de remar de una puta vez o nos van a masacrar!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk



Eso seria la postura cómoda. Masacrandonos ya estan en ello, Pero conmigo les puede resultar caro a sus huestes.


----------



## Chortina Premium (21 Mar 2022)

Pues lo de la escasez de determinados productos en los supermercados no es ninguna leyenda urbana, acabo de venir del Carrefull y faltaban sobre todo frutas, verduras y leche.


----------



## zirick (21 Mar 2022)

Da igual, la culpa es de Putin y la extrema derecha.
Sonríe y aplaude al presidente socialista


----------



## El Lonchafinista (21 Mar 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> Hoy en el telediario antonia3 no han echado la culpa a Putin de esto, han sacado la huelga de transportistas y no los han llamado ultraderecha.
> 
> También ha salido gente que no llega a fin de mes para comprar comida y luz
> 
> Curioso, hoy han sido "medio objetivos" sin polarizar mucho la opinión



Para robarte los depósitos después..


----------



## butricio (21 Mar 2022)

Han encendido la mecha gustosamente

Cuanto peor,mejor

No saben que hacer para producir caos


----------



## Menchi (21 Mar 2022)

El Bebé Lejías dijo:


> En hulega deberíamos estar TODOS. No todas las asociaciones de transporte sino todos los españoles.
> 
> Hasta que el puerco traidor hijo de puta ese que se dedica a arruniarnos mientras da todo a nuestros enemigos marroquíes acabe o huyendo del país o ahorcado.



Son muchos años de ninguneo a todo lo que sea español. Y no digo nada si eres hombre, hetero y autónomo porque entonces es que eres el enemigo número 1 de esta panda de hijos de puta que, supuestamente, velan por nuestro bien común. Pero nada, absolutamente nada de lo que han hecho durante años, ha servido para auparnos. Al contrario, todo lo que han ido legislando ha sido para ir hundiéndonos en la mierda más absoluta mientras encumbran a otros grupos por motivos meramente ideológicos y sectarictas a los que han llenado de millones.

Lo que está pasando es que han visto las tragaderas que tenemos los españoles y han metido la primera a las primeras ocasiones que han visto que nos pueden meter más que la puntita. Y, claro, no han calculado y ahora todo el mundo se ha dado cuenta del juego de triles que nos han montado delante de las narices.

Hasta el más tonto no puede negar la evidencia de que todo lo que están haciendo estos cabrones es para hundir a la gente y salir ellos beneficiados.

Quizás el hecho de que nos estén metiendo poco a poco en una guerra a la que vamos a ir nosotros y no ellos, esté haciendo despertar a la la gente. Pero visto que el 90% de los españoles se han metido dentro de su cuerpo algo que nadie te puede asegurar si es seguro, al poco que nos soben un poco el lomo volveremos a ponernos de rodillas.

Es lamentable el punto al que ha tenido que llegar la situación para que alguien cante las verdades del barquero.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (21 Mar 2022)

Que traigan mas ucrañanos a España y les sustituyan.


----------



## Gatoo_ (21 Mar 2022)

Jeenyus dijo:


> Tras la reunión con las ministras, el choteo hacia el transporte ha debido ser tan grande que van a secundar la huelga TODAS las asociaciones.
> Agarraos bien los machos, que podemos estar ante un momento clave de nuestra "democracia".



Pues a ver si es verdad y lo hacen en serio, porque me acabo de encontrar esta situación en Mercadona hace un rato. Es normal que se choteen.














Y dicho esto,


*LLEVAS 6 PÁGINAS
SIN APORTAR LA FUENTE*​


----------



## NXT (21 Mar 2022)

Jeenyus dijo:


> Tras la reunión con las ministras, el choteo hacia el transporte ha debido ser tan grande que van a secundar la huelga TODAS las asociaciones.
> Agarraos bien los machos, que podemos estar ante un momento clave de nuestra "democracia".



¿Momento clave en qué?
¿Cuáles son las exigencias de los transportistas?


----------



## Jeenyus (21 Mar 2022)

NXT dijo:


> ¿Momento clave en qué?
> ¿Cuáles son las exigencias de los transportistas?



Pues momento clave de que pueden tumbar un gobierno, y es de izquierdas... Digamos que no son muy buenos perdedores.


----------



## Vellón (21 Mar 2022)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> Pues lo de la escasez de determinados productos en los supermercados no es ninguna leyenda urbana, acabo de venir del Carrefull y faltaban sobre todo frutas, verduras y leche.



Yo también y leche de la que consumo sólo quedaba un pack de 6 semidesnatada con una caducidad de risa, mayo, cuando la que tengo en casa es para julio. Si que deben estar rascando en los almacenes, si


----------



## .Kaikus (21 Mar 2022)

*El Viruelo se sacara de la chistera, un gasoil profesional subvencionado por el estado, si gana las proximas elecciones generales !!!. *


----------



## BogadeAriete (21 Mar 2022)

Movida de currelas y autonomos no apesebrados contra el gobierno Sociata.... no se veía esta desde Felipe Gonzalez.
ALE A MAMAR KARMA HIJOEPUTAS ROJOS MALPARIDOS.
Mis dieses.


----------



## aventurero artritico (21 Mar 2022)

Bucanero dijo:


> Sí se confirma, el desabastecimiento va a ser instantaneo. Hay que esperar a ver. Desde luego, el gobierno se está cubriendo de gloria. Vamos hacía disturbios como no controlen el tema pronto.



con los socialistas no hay disturbios, gobiernan los buenos según los piojosos.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Popuespe (21 Mar 2022)

Lla hera ora


----------



## sirpask (21 Mar 2022)

Ya es hora.

El gobierno lleva riendose de los autónomos y pequeños empresarios años.


----------



## kabeljau (21 Mar 2022)

Si alguien me llama ultraderechista es siempre, pero siempre, siempre, un ultravago.


----------



## Cui Bono (21 Mar 2022)

He adelantado la compra de mañana, por si teneis razón. He comprado otra de propano y dos de agua (24 L). También pan de molde que estaban reponiendo, bollos y longaniza. No bebo leche, así que todo para el que pueda pillar lo poco que quedada (AhorraMás).

Mañana la Horda Ch irá a degüello. Deberíais tener reserva de lo que se distribuye en camiones gordos.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (21 Mar 2022)

Bucanero dijo:


> Sí se confirma, el desabastecimiento va a ser instantaneo. Hay que esperar a ver. Desde luego, el gobierno se está cubriendo de gloria. Vamos hacía disturbios como no controlen el tema pronto.



Seguramente sea eso lo que buscan. Caos para imponer ley marcial. Es lo que llevan deseando años.


----------



## R_Madrid (21 Mar 2022)

Bucanero dijo:


> Sí se confirma, el desabastecimiento va a ser instantaneo. Hay que esperar a ver. Desde luego, el gobierno se está cubriendo de gloria. Vamos hacía disturbios como no controlen el tema pronto.



Lo de los disturbios debe estar mas que asumido


----------



## chameleon (21 Mar 2022)

mi despensa:

40L de leche, 16L de aceite de oliva, 10kg arroz, 12kg pasta, 24bricks tomate, 36 latas atun, 36 latas variadas (fabada, albondigas, cocido), 10kg lentejas, 5kg fabes, 8 onzas de chocolate valor con almendras, 10 botes de mermelada, 7kg azucar, 2 botes grandes de vitaminas, 40 velas de 8 horas

lo fresco lo cojo dia a dia, ahora mismo 12kg de naranjas de zumo


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

_When the lines blur every boy and girl_
_How we gonna make it in this brave new world?

Love 4 one another - New world
Love 4 one another - New world
When U wanna find some isolation_
_But the tracker U got from vaccination (Keeps playin')_
_Keeps playin' - "U'll never walk alone" (Over and over)_
_They're always listening, especially on the phone

"U'll never walk alone" _
​


----------



## Aindri (21 Mar 2022)

Con Perro Sánchez al frente y ministres de la talla de Garzón y Montero, es increíble que pase lo que está pasando. No se podía saber de ninguna manera.


----------



## machotafea (21 Mar 2022)

Desgracia dijo:


> HAMBRE Y PIOJOS.
> 
> HAZ QUE PASE.



Antisemita!!!


----------



## Chihiro (21 Mar 2022)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> Pues lo de la escasez de determinados productos en los supermercados no es ninguna leyenda urbana, acabo de venir del Carrefull y faltaban sobre todo frutas, verduras y leche.



Hoy han publicado un video donde un agricultor decía que estaba con los camioneros, que ellos tampoco podrán soportar las subidas de la energía y los fertilizantes y que si toda la producción terminaba pudriéndose, sería tan solo culpa del gobierno. Y se le veía incluso más cabreado que los propios camioneros que por cierto han terminado aplaudiendo.

Una cosa es segura, si el gobierno no toma medidas urgentes, los consumidores tendrán que comprar los productos un 100% más caros para paliar las subidas de la energía. Comer tomates frescos se va a convertir en todo un lujo.


----------



## CommiePig (21 Mar 2022)

Jeenyus dijo:


> Tras la reunión con las ministras, el choteo hacia el transporte ha debido ser tan grande que van a secundar la huelga TODAS las asociaciones.
> Agarraos bien los machos, que podemos estar ante un momento clave de nuestra "democracia".



todEs feixistas


EYA

zoluzioónaO


----------



## estrujillo (21 Mar 2022)

Javito68 dijo:


> Con un consejo de ministros tan numeroso y tan incapaces, que puede salir mal?



Seguro que lo de numeroso compensa lo de incapaces y al final todo sale bien


----------



## Orgelmeister (21 Mar 2022)

Javito68 dijo:


> Es que no son solo los camioneros, es nuestro gasto de electricidad en casa, el elevado sobrecoste de los combustibles que no solo afecta al coche particular, y que tanto empleo genera en el sector servicio. Y con todo lo que se nos viene encima, regalando paguitas o los 20000000000€ para gastar entre las feminazis, o el untado a las TV o el deposito del falcon.
> 
> No he vuelto escuchar a ningun mugremita hablar de la indigencia energetica, que en muchos hogares ya se esta produciendo, O los HdP de los come gambas defendiendo que el del facon no baje impuestos a los combustibles (Pido perdon a las Sras prostitutas, pero tendrian que haber abortao a sus hijos sindicalistas).



No olvidar a ganaderos neonazis y agricultores fachistas.

Estoy disfrutando como enano de ver puentear a los mariscatos.


----------



## sada (21 Mar 2022)

No hay nada sobre esto en los medios


----------



## abe heinsenberg (21 Mar 2022)

maromo dijo:


> Ni que el gobierno quisiera forzar la situación para declarar el estado de alarma este nuevo que aprobaron hace poco y echar la culpa a la turboextrema derecha.
> 
> Luego ya con el estado este de alarma a saber qué traman estos morenos....



bien visto,tienen la ley de seguridad ciudadana guardada en el cajón,cuidado pues que viruelo es capaz de todo


----------



## Raulisimo (21 Mar 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> Acabo de verlo en TV, 100% confirmado. Todo el sector en huelga indefinida.



Claro, hasta que no lo dice la tele no es verdad.


----------



## fluffy (21 Mar 2022)

maromo dijo:


> Ni que el gobierno quisiera forzar la situación para declarar el estado de alarma este nuevo que aprobaron hace poco y echar la culpa a la turboextrema derecha.
> 
> Luego ya con el estado este de alarma a saber qué traman estos morenos....



No había pensado en esto. Y lo del "piensa mal y acertarás" en el caso de esta gentuza es más que plausible.


----------



## capitan anchoa (21 Mar 2022)

Chihiro dijo:


> Hoy han publicado un video donde un agricultor decía que estaba con los camioneros, que ellos tampoco podrán soportar las subidas de la energía y los fertilizantes y que si toda la producción terminaba pudriéndose, sería tan solo culpa del gobierno. Y se le veía incluso más cabreado que los propios camioneros que por cierto han terminado aplaudiendo.
> 
> Una cosa es segura, si el gobierno no toma medidas urgentes, los consumidores tendrán que comprar los productos un 100% más caros para paliar las subidas de la energía. Comer tomates frescos se va a convertir en todo un lujo.



Es que de eso va este cuento de la Agenda 2.030.

Comida buena para ellos.
Nosotros, grillos, insectos y carne sintética.


----------



## capitan anchoa (21 Mar 2022)

abe heinsenberg dijo:


> bien visto,tienen la ley de seguridad ciudadana guardada en el cajón,cuidado pues que viruelo es capaz de todo



Yo opino eso también están forzando "algo" para aplicarla... y ya aplicada hacer lo que les venga en gana.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (21 Mar 2022)

maromo dijo:


> Ahora que los autónomos se organicen para no pagar Iva e impuestos este trimestre y vemos al gobierno exiliándose a Portugal



el que representa al mayor sindicato de autónomos es un gordo comprado


----------



## abe heinsenberg (21 Mar 2022)

gran parte del éxito depende de los cuerpos armados,si son compatriotas o perros del amo,atentos


----------



## Sputnik (21 Mar 2022)

Quiero movida en las calles, en las carreteras, en las autovias, en las aulas, en las fabricas, las ciudades, el campo...quiero movida GORDA en todos lados, para que estos putos piojosos, que medran a nuestra costa, conozcan el MIEDO, se caguen en sus ya sucios calzones y bragas, lo pasen mal, suden sangre....

No se puede uno chotear de un pueblo indefinidamente y salir indemne


----------



## NXT (21 Mar 2022)

Jeenyus dijo:


> Pues momento clave de que pueden tumbar un gobierno, y es de izquierdas... Digamos que no son muy buenos perdedores.



Ojalá fuera así, pero lo dudo mucho. Tampoco es esa la prioridad de los transportistas, sino más bien el "qué hay de lo mío".


----------



## Trurl (21 Mar 2022)

Sólo el robo de 20 mil millones de euros (casi 3 BILLONES y medio de las antiguas pesetas) que se han asignado de nuestros impuestos al ministerio ese desigualdad justifican un paro indefinido de TODO EL MUNDO hasta que todo el gobierno y el parlamente se vaya de España y dejen todas sus propiedades, mobiliarias e inmobiliarias, para compensar todo el robo sistemático que han venido realizando desde hace decenios.


----------



## FOYETE (21 Mar 2022)

El Gobierno tiene pensado traer camioneros moros para sustituir a los autóctonos


----------



## fitness (21 Mar 2022)

Kareo dijo:


> El partido que lleva en sus siglas “obrero” acusando a trabajadores de ser extrema derecha. Lo que sorprende es que no hayan rescatado lo de “cayetanos” para etiquetar a estos trabajadores.



O lo de cuñados. 
Ya sólo falta que Argelia nos corte el grifo 
Juas juas


----------



## kabeljau (21 Mar 2022)

Veo una cosilla y os la comento, la patronal -creo- no quería saber nada de los paros de los camioneros, pero al ver el volumen de las protestas el sábado y el domingo, me parece que ha reculado hasta que el gobierno se baje del pedestal o el Psoe tire por el balcón al psicópata.
Lo raro (no tan raro) es que de momento la prensa está callada como las putas apollás en el quicio de la mancebía.


----------



## Francotirador Wali (21 Mar 2022)

fitness dijo:


> O lo de cuñados.
> Ya sólo falta que Argelia nos corte el grifo
> Juas juas



UNA HORDA DE RANCIOS CUÑAOS CASPOSOS QUE NO MOLAN NADA, ESO SON LOS TRABAJADORES TIO!


----------



## Visilleras (21 Mar 2022)

¿Todavía no sale NADA en prensa y medios?


----------



## Francotirador Wali (21 Mar 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> ¿Todavía no sale NADA en prensa y medios?



no se sabe nade tiene dinero para encender la tele o ir al bar con esta inflación. mi amol.


----------



## Dj Puesto (21 Mar 2022)

maromo dijo:


> Ni que el gobierno quisiera forzar la situación para declarar el estado de alarma este nuevo que aprobaron hace poco y echar la culpa a la turboextrema derecha.
> 
> Luego ya con el estado este de alarma a saber qué traman estos morenos....



Nada sucede por casualidad :

Artículo 28.- Participación del sector privado en la contribución de recursos a la Seguridad Nacional


1.* Los ciudadanos y las personas jurídicas están sujetos al deber de colaborar, personal o materialmente,* en la situación de interés para la Seguridad Nacional, en caso de requerimiento de la autoridad competente, siguiendo las directrices del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional o de la autoridad funcional, de acuerdo con lo establecido en el artículo 30.4 de la Constitución y en los términos de esta ley.

2. En los casos de situación de interés para la Seguridad Nacional, cualquier persona, a partir de la mayoría de edad, *estará obligada a la realización de las prestaciones personales que exijan las autoridades competentes*, siguiendo las directrices del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional o de la autoridad funcional, *sin derecho a indemnización por esta causa, y al cumplimiento de las órdenes e instrucciones, generales o particulares, que aquellas establezcan. SERVICIO MILITAR OBLIGATORIO, ENTRE OTRAS COSAS*

3. Cuando la naturaleza de la situación de interés para la Seguridad Nacional lo haga necesario, las autoridades competentes, siguiendo las directrices del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional o de la autoridad funcional, podrán proceder a la *r*_*equisa temporal de todo tipo de bienes, así como a la intervención u ocupación transitoria de los que sean necesarios y, en su caso, a la suspensión de actividades*_. Quienes como consecuencia de estas actuaciones sufran perjuicios en sus bienes y servicios, tendrán derecho a ser indemnizados de acuerdo con lo dispuesto en las leyes.

4. Las medidas adoptadas en aplicación de este precepto tendrán una vigencia limitada al tiempo estrictamente necesario para hacer frente a la situación de interés para la Seguridad Nacional y deberán ser adecuadas a la entidad de la misma.

5. *Los medios de comunicación colaborarán con las autoridades en la difusión de las informaciones preventivas y operativas ante una situación de interés para la Seguridad Nacional. LEGALIZANDO LA PROPAGANDA.*

Podría seguir pero básicamente la Ley de seguridad nacional se ha modificado para poder hacer lo que pretendían con el covid, es decir un estado de excepción, y para ello define que entienden por situación que atenta contra la seguridad nacional:

«Se considerarán ámbitos de especial interés de la Seguridad Nacional aquellos que requieren una atención específica por resultar básicos *para preservar los derechos y libertades, *así como el *bienestar de los ciudadano*s, y para* garantizar el suministro de los servicios esenciales y los recursos de primera necesidad y de carácter estratégico.* A los efectos de esta ley, serán, entre otros, l*a ciberseguridad, la seguridad económica y financiera, la seguridad marítima, la seguridad del espacio aéreo y ultraterrestre, la seguridad energética, la seguridad sanitaria, la preservación del medio ambiente y la salvaguardia de la base industrial que suministra recursos de primera necesidad y de carácter estratégico.»*

Se podría decir que atenta contra la seguridad nacional TODO , pueden hacer todo lo de arriba si dicen que lso rusos nos hackean, si la inflación sube se atenta contra "la seguridad económica y financiera" si hay apagón o sube el precio mucho "seguridad energética", "seguridad sanitaria" ya lo hemos vivido, del medio ambiente ni hablamos, la calima del otro día si les sale de los huevos tanques a las calles.

Y luego lo último es la perlita, si hay desabastecimiento pueden declarar un estado de excepción? "caso específicamente previsto"

Así que vamos a ver donde nos lleva esto porque parece una situación forzada. Y la prueba de ello es que CCOO y UGT por fin rompen su silencio. Ha llegado el momento de la demolición controlada.


----------



## sada (21 Mar 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> ¿Todavía no sale NADA en prensa y medios?



No he visto nada


----------



## baifo (21 Mar 2022)

Veo un estado de alarma y camioneros quemando camiones porque el estado los confisca. Que apocalíptico soy


----------



## cthulhu (21 Mar 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Nada sucede por casualidad :
> 
> Artículo 28.- Participación del sector privado en la contribución de recursos a la Seguridad Nacional
> 
> ...



Si nos movilizan bajo amenaza tendremos que colaborar a nuestra manera:

Acércate y ya verás
Que no sé como hacerlo peor
Despacito pero muy mal


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dj Puesto (21 Mar 2022)

cthulhu dijo:


> Si nos movilizan bajo amenaza tendremos que colaborar a nuestra manera:
> 
> Acércate y ya verás
> Que no sé como hacerlo peor
> Despacito pero muy mal



Dar armas a población civil ya se está viendo que es un error en Ucrania, y ahí tienen un problema bastante real, si me dan a mi un fusil lo primero que hago es juntarme con 4 simpatizantes más e ir a Moncloa. 

Pero leyendo entre líneas y no tan entre líneas lo que quiere decir ese texto es "te vamos a expropiar la casa para hacer un almacén de munición, un hospital, un almacén de comida, vamos a poner un grupo electrógeno en tu salón...." "te vamos a expropiar la cuenta bancaria para pagar la luz a los españoles" en fin ese párrafo es la legalización del comunismo más puro, duro y rancio "en situación de emergencia eso sí" pero como emergencia es cualquier motivo nimio pues....


----------



## NEKRO (21 Mar 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Claro, hasta que no lo dice la tele no es verdad.



Así funciona el mundo


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

Por lo visto, van a parar todas las asociaciones del transporte, y no sólo una, como hasta ahora.


El partido que lleva en sus siglas “obrero” acusando a trabajadores de ser extrema derecha. Lo que sorprende es que no hayan rescatado lo de “cayetanos” para etiquetar a estos trabajadores. O lo de cuñados. Ya sólo falta que Argelia nos corte el grifo Juas juas




www.burbuja.info







LAS SPACE CHAROS

QUE DICEN QUE SIN SU PLACITA NO RULARIAN LOS CAJEROS



 
Archillect @archillect



SPACE FORCE

FUNCIOS QUE <<SIN ELLOS NO SALDRIA CASH DEL CAJERO DE LOS BANCOS xD >>













​


----------



## Mamadou Pagapensiones (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (21 Mar 2022)

Mamadou Pagapensiones dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 993410


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

Por lo visto, van a parar todas las asociaciones del transporte, y no sólo una, como hasta ahora.







www.burbuja.info






*ARCHI*

*FILMOTECA *

6:32 p. m. · 21 mar. 2022·Archillect​ 

*wwg1wga*​271550484154





*CINE DORE*​
*truck*​39343873



LO ACABA DE SUBIR. VERE SI TIENE ALGUNA REFERENCIA A ALGO DE AQUI DE ESPAÑA O SI ES DE RELLENO​


----------



## Effetá (21 Mar 2022)

Francotirador Wali dijo:


> UNA HORDA DE RANCIOS CUÑAOS CASPOSOS QUE NO MOLAN NADA, ESO SON LOS TRABAJADORES TIO!



No son nada chulis


----------



## Jasa (21 Mar 2022)

A mi me llamas ministre, no me importan tus mierdas de lloros pro-Putin de extrema derecha.


----------



## cnk57 (21 Mar 2022)

La ministra de Transporte, Raquel Sánchez, comparece en este momento para anunciar, entre otras medidas, que el Gobierno se compromete a aplicar una bonificación en el gasóleo profesional, unas medidas que en su conjunto van a suponer -ha estimado- unos 500 millones de euros.
Según avanza, se ha producido "un acuerdo" con el Comité Nacional de Transporte por Carretera*. *
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/javascript%3Avoid(0);


----------



## Jasa (21 Mar 2022)

cnk57 dijo:


> La ministra de Transporte, Raquel Sánchez, comparece en este momento para anunciar, entre otras medidas, que el Gobierno se compromete a aplicar una bonificación en el gasóleo profesional, unas medidas que en su conjunto van a suponer -ha estimado- unos 500 millones de euros.
> Según avanza, se ha producido "un acuerdo" con el Comité Nacional de Transporte por Carretera*. *
> https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/javascript:void(0);



Impuesto nuevo al diesel para abaratar el profesional.


----------



## La tulipe noire (21 Mar 2022)

Jeenyus dijo:


> Tras la reunión con las ministras, el choteo hacia el transporte ha debido ser tan grande que van a secundar la huelga TODAS las asociaciones.
> Agarraos bien los machos, que podemos estar ante un momento clave de nuestra "democracia".



¿Cuál es la fuente? ¿Cibeles?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

*wwg1wga*
*trucks*






Por lo visto, van a parar todas las asociaciones del transporte, y no sólo una, como hasta ahora.







www.burbuja.info


----------



## 60kg (21 Mar 2022)

chameleon dijo:


> mi despensa:
> 
> 40L de leche, 16L de aceite de oliva, 10kg arroz, 12kg pasta, 24bricks tomate, 36 latas atun, 36 latas variadas (fabada, albondigas, cocido), 10kg lentejas, 5kg fabes, 8 onzas de chocolate valor con almendras, 10 botes de mermelada, 7kg azucar, 2 botes grandes de vitaminas, 40 velas de 8 horas
> 
> lo fresco lo cojo dia a dia, ahora mismo 12kg de naranjas de zumo



Y la proteína gordo detected!!!

Tengo proteína en polvo para un año consumiendo más de 100 gramos de proteína al día jajaja


----------



## Cui Bono (21 Mar 2022)

60kg dijo:


> Y la proteína gordo detected!!!
> 
> Tengo proteína en polvo para un año consumiendo más de 100 gramos de proteína al día jajaja



Eso de la proteina en polvo es malísimo. Esperio que estés comiendo variado.


----------



## Tierra Azul (21 Mar 2022)

Jeenyus dijo:


> Tras la reunión con las ministras, el choteo hacia el transporte ha debido ser tan grande que van a secundar la huelga TODAS las asociaciones.
> Agarraos bien los machos, que podemos estar ante un momento clave de nuestra "democracia".



fuente por favor? tengo familia en hispanistan, gracias


----------



## pocholito (21 Mar 2022)

van a dar 500 millones en subvenciones a partir del 1 de abril es decir una mierda después de muchos tramites, eso no abarata el diesel ni 5 cm .


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Economista_paco (21 Mar 2022)

Pos naaaaa, otro sindicato nacional comprado y aquí no pasa naaaaaaaaa

Las caras durante la rueda de prensa son las mismas que las de los sindicatos el día que fueron comprados, auto asco y a la vez satisfacción porque esos 6 señores se van a llevar unos cuantos millones a sus cuentas corrientes.


----------



## Jeenyus (21 Mar 2022)

sada dijo:


> No hay nada sobre esto en los medios



Haz compra antes que el pánico sea propagado en los medios, consello de amigho.


----------



## Kanime (21 Mar 2022)

hasta q que dimita el perro aver q hace antes bajar la gasolina o dimitir


----------



## Vikingo2016 (21 Mar 2022)

Los transportistas tiene una oprtunidad de oro y unica de conseguir lo que quieren y tumbar este gobierno. 

Que no sean estupidos y acepten una migaja con los mentirosos del psoe. Gasolina sin impuestos para todos o al menos que sea solo un 5%


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Jeenyus (21 Mar 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> van a dar 500 millones en subvenciones a partir del 1 de abril es decir una mierda después de muchos tramites, eso no abarata el diesel ni 5 cm .



500 millones en subvenciones a un sector que mueve 2 millones de camiones y de empleos, para Ucrania, 1000 millones en armas para una guerra que no es la nuestra.


----------



## kyohan (21 Mar 2022)

Pero no era todo un bulo?
¿



https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.elperiodico.com/es/economia/20220311/bulo-huelga-transporte-mercancias-mallorca-13357785


----------



## Pajarotto (21 Mar 2022)

500 millones de mieeeeerda mientras el ministerio de la pandereta recibe 20k millones jajajajajaja


----------



## Javito68 (21 Mar 2022)

Jeenyus dijo:


> 500 millones en subvenciones a un sector que mueve 2 millones de camiones y de empleos, para Ucrania, 1000 millones en armas para una guerra que no es la nuestra.




¿250 pavos por camion?, jajajajaja, y ademas palabra de sanchez!…


----------



## Pacoronavirus (21 Mar 2022)

Javito68 dijo:


> ¿250 pavos por camion?, jajajajaja, y ademas palabra de sanchez!…



Yo había hecho el cálculo con medio millón de camioneros, y sale poco más de 80€ al mes...


----------



## Rebequita quita quita (21 Mar 2022)

sada dijo:


> No he visto nada



Yo si, en Informativos T5 de medio día lo han dado como noticia de última hora y han dicho que no ha habido acuerdo en la reunión de esta mañana y que se extiende el paro al resto de los transportistas. Ojo, puede ser una cagada de los informativos ( que no son muy pro transportistas que se diga ) o bien que el gobierno ha dado orden de que no se diga nada para que no cunda el pánico y se lie.

Lo sabremos pronto


Enviado desde mi CHAROPHONE desde una terracita JI JI JI utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## tovarovsky (21 Mar 2022)

Goyinos!! estais mueretos! demasiado tarde para mover vuestros culos emponzoñados!! nadie esta preparado para hacer frente a lo que viene. Ya podeis ir Afilando los machetes.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## max power (21 Mar 2022)

poppom dijo:


> A perro falcon todo son pulgas



Broootal


----------



## kuervo500 (21 Mar 2022)

Javito68 dijo:


> ¿250 pavos por camion?, jajajajaja, y ademas palabra de sanchez!…



Eso vale cargar el aire acondicionado del camion jaja


----------



## Visilleras (21 Mar 2022)

Bueno, ¿qué? 
¿Al final paran todos?
¿Se conforman con los 500 millones?
¿Siguen parando sólo unos?


----------



## Kanime (21 Mar 2022)

hasta q se vaya el perro


----------



## Kanime (21 Mar 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Bueno, ¿qué?
> ¿Al final paran todos?
> ¿Se conforman con los 500 millones?
> ¿Siguen parando sólo unos?



que dices tio hasta q el perro dimita q este tio nos a metido en una puta guerra nuclear


----------



## Mentefria2 (21 Mar 2022)

Bueno, pues nada. Con 500 millones compran a todo el campo español. O sea que con los 20.000 millones de Montero compraban 40 campos.. van sobraos.


----------



## Morototeo (21 Mar 2022)

los que aun tengais coches de combustible.. llenarlo bien.. llenarlo... por si acaso.


----------



## kabeljau (21 Mar 2022)

Rebequita quita quita dijo:


> Yo si, en Informativos T5 de medio día lo han dado como noticia de última hora y han dicho que no ha habido acuerdo en la reunión de esta mañana y que se extiende el paro al resto de los transportistas. Ojo, puede ser una cagada de los informativos ( que no son muy pro transportistas que se diga ) o bien que el gobierno ha dado orden de que no se diga nada para que no cunda el pánico y se lie.
> 
> Lo sabremos pronto
> 
> ...



¡Exacto! Que no cunda el pánico, o que no panda el cúnico para la puta prensa de cabestros.


----------



## tovarovsky (21 Mar 2022)

Jeenyus dijo:


> 500 millones en subvenciones a un sector que mueve 2 millones de camiones y de empleos, para Ucrania, 1000 millones en armas para una guerra que no es la nuestra.



Hispania es propiedad de extranjeros que la dominan con la deuda y marcan el guión. Demasiado tarde para mover el culo hacia ninguna parte. Sereis castigados por las castuzas que se cachondean y os roban a traves de impuestos y facturas imposibles.


----------



## dcuartero (21 Mar 2022)

Salimos más fuertes, dice el Dr. Simon que como mucho habrá uno o dos camiones en Huelga..


----------



## kabeljau (21 Mar 2022)

Los cabestros nos decían esto.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Palimpsesto. (21 Mar 2022)

El Gobierno ofrece a los transportistas 500 millones en ayudas directas


Descarta rebajas fiscales, una parte de la bonificación en el precio de hidrocarburos será con cargo al presupuesto y otra a cargo de distribuidoras o comercializadoras de combustibles




www.elconfidencial.com





Ya está aquí la paguita para camioneros


----------



## Hao X (21 Mar 2022)

kabeljau dijo:


> Los cabestros nos decían esto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 993504



   

Cachondeo no les falta


----------



## montytorri (21 Mar 2022)

Dice el de la plataforma que la ministra le puede comer los huevos


----------



## EMPALADOR155 (21 Mar 2022)

Los convocantes de los paros van a seguir indefinidamente , según la secta y sus medios afines los acuerdos incluyen al 95 % de 
los transportistas , vaa ymos que según los medios los que están de huelga son el 5%, menudo timo .. ojala sigan de huelga y les den por el culo a estos
del gobierno y mira que nos engañan que es bien simple lo que piden joder .. que si un porte vale 500 euros , ellos reciben 250 y con eso no cubren 
costes ..tan dificil es de entender ??? vale ya de descuentos , bonificaciones .. que cobren el precio que tengan que cobrar y se quiten los putos intermediarios y putas ratas como en los alimentos que hay en el medio que se llevan el dinero ... o es que los pescadores no salen a faenar porque están cansados??? puto país de retrasadosssssss


----------



## Alf_ET (21 Mar 2022)

Les darán lo que pidan y dentro de 2 años a votar otra al PSOE


----------



## Von Rudel (21 Mar 2022)

Alf_ET dijo:


> Les darán lo que pidan y dentro de 2 años a votar otra al PSOE




Olvidate el dinero se acabo, por eso estan tan acojonados que compraron la paz con Marruecos por 10 años.


El país va arder todavía mas.


----------



## nebulosa (21 Mar 2022)

Ahora es cuando mas tienen que continuar cons sus reivindicaciones.
Se piensan que el problema es el combustible(que tambien) tienen una buena lista de reivindicaciones por que estan hasta los cojones de los intermediarios comunmente conocidos como........
Una cosa es el libre mercado y otra lo que esta sucediendo con los portes.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (21 Mar 2022)

Pro a la escoria que nos gobierna no les va a faltar sus 6000 euritos a fin de mes, no? Hijos de puta
El mongólico garzón seguro tiene sus entrecot todos los días en el plato


----------



## El Reaccionario (21 Mar 2022)

Hay que liarla, LIARLA PARDA hasta echar a estos hijos de puta. Ya pueden seguir mamando los rojos y los mariconservadores.

Con el pan de los españoles NO SE JUEGA.


----------



## kabeljau (21 Mar 2022)

El Biden dedicó al psicópata 25 veces más tiempo que el Trump.


----------



## claudiofp (21 Mar 2022)

Bucanero dijo:


> Sí se confirma, el desabastecimiento va a ser instantaneo. Hay que esperar a ver. Desde luego, el gobierno se está cubriendo de gloria. Vamos hacía disturbios como no controlen el tema pronto.



Me da que pensar que este gobierno lo que quiere es un estado de excepción


----------



## nomecreoná (21 Mar 2022)

Cuando vuestra nevera esté vacía recordad que las de los políticos están llenas .................................


----------



## Nicors (21 Mar 2022)

El gobierno tendrá que pasar al plan b, sobres con balas y culpar a los camioneros.


----------



## parserito (21 Mar 2022)

kuervo500 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 993181



donde dice ahi lo que clama el titulo del hilo?


----------



## Jose (21 Mar 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> Acabo de verlo en TV, 100% confirmado. Todo el sector en huelga indefinida.



Poco me parece


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (21 Mar 2022)

¿Hay fuente de lo que dice el OP en las trece páginas que lleva el jilo?


----------



## cuasi-pepito (21 Mar 2022)

kabeljau dijo:


> El Biden dedicó al psicópata 25 veces más tiempo que el Trump.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 993568




Como lo tenía calao el Trump...lo conocía ya por aquella època mejor que nosotros.


----------



## Domyos35 (21 Mar 2022)

Votar al egocéntrico


----------



## montytorri (21 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> ¿Hay fuente de lo que dice el OP en las trece páginas que lleva el jilo?










"Fuente "


----------



## Jeenyus (21 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> ¿Hay fuente de lo que dice el OP en las trece páginas que lleva el jilo?



Espera a mañana, y aprovecha para hacer acopio de cosas que necesites, antes de que sea tarde.
Si fuesen a desconvocar la huelga yo ya estaría de camino a mi camión con un viaje asignado, y de momento, no se mueven ni las hojas de los árboles. Lo que han hecho hoy es tirarse un farol, intentando canalizar la huelga hacia las asociaciones mayoritarias y quitar protagonismo a la convocante. Pero se van a llevar una ostia de realidad.


----------



## capitan anchoa (21 Mar 2022)

Más información aquí: Plataforma Nacional | Defendamos el sector del transporte

Esa es la página oficial de la plataforma del transporte donde publican comunicados casi a diario.

La verdad es que la cosa pinta fea y tiene toda la pinta de que están forzando la situación.


----------



## davitin (21 Mar 2022)

Bucanero dijo:


> Sí se confirma, el desabastecimiento va a ser instantaneo. Hay que esperar a ver. Desde luego, el gobierno se está cubriendo de gloria. Vamos hacía disturbios como no controlen el tema pronto.



Y para que te crees que era la ley de Emergencias que aprobó Sánchez? Todo esto que está pasando ya está descontado.


----------



## sada (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## sada (21 Mar 2022)

montytorri dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 993606
> 
> 
> "Fuente "



Es fake


----------



## orbeo (21 Mar 2022)

Acaba de decir Pedro Piqueras que se desconvoca


----------



## sada (21 Mar 2022)

orbeo dijo:


> Acaba de decir Pedro Piqueras que se desconvoca



Hay un poco de confusión


----------



## ACcIO DIReCTA (21 Mar 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Salimos más fuertes...



Y muertos


----------



## Bobesponjista (21 Mar 2022)

Y autónomos


----------



## Murray's (21 Mar 2022)

orbeo dijo:


> Acaba de decir Pedro Piqueras que se desconvoca




Fake










La plataforma convocante mantiene el paro de los transportistas pese a las ayudas prometidas por el Gobierno


La Plataforma para la Defensa del Transporte de Mercancías por Carretera Nacional e Internacional mantiene el paro que desde hace ocho días azota a la cadena...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## elviejo (21 Mar 2022)

maromo dijo:


> Ahora que los autónomos se organicen para no pagar Iva e impuestos este trimestre y vemos al gobierno exiliándose a Portugal



Esto es la puta clave. La verdadera revolución es no pagar impuestos a estos parásitos


----------



## mabv1976 (21 Mar 2022)

De la Web de La Plataforma del Transporte

*21 de marzo a las 21h
DESMENTIMOS LAS ÚLTIMAS NOTICIAS*
Última hora
El Ministerio de Transportes está diciendo que han llegado a un acuerdo con los transportistas, nada más lejos que la realidad.

Con Plataforma no se ha acordado absolutamente nada y los acuerdos a los que se refieren han sido tomados con el comité nacional de transporte que NO nos representa y que dichos acuerdos NO dan ninguna solución aceptable para el sector de base.

Hacemos una llamada de atención a todas nuestras bases para que trasladen a nuestras gentes que NO HAY NINGÚN ACUERDO Y QUE POR TANTO SEGUIMOS DE FORMA INDEFINIDA CON EL PARO HASTA QUE LLAMEN A PLATAFORMA Y SE FIRMEN LOS ACUERDOS QUE DEMANDAMOS LOS DOLIENTES DE LOS PROBLEMAS.

NO dejarse confundir porque se intenta desarticular esta gran unión que hemos conseguido y que tenemos que mantener para conseguir una seguridad jurídica en cuanto a trabajar por encima de costes y no poner dinero a nuestro trabajo, entre otras demandas muy necesarias.

Mucho ánimo y que no nos dobleguen ni engañen, seguiremos hasta el final y esta batalla no la podemos perder.

Será responsabilidad de esta ministra que este Paro pueda convertirse en un problema muy grave socialmente, debido a su irresponsabilidad y desprecio a la clase trabajadora.

No aceptaremos imposiciones ni engaños, por tanto segui todo igual, y continuamos a la espera de que contacten con nosotros.


Fuerza y paciencia, ya queda menos y no vale rendirse.


La Junta Directiva.


----------



## elviejo (21 Mar 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Fake
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Las desconvocan las grandes asociaciones (15 por cien del sector) que nunca han estado en huelga


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (21 Mar 2022)

elviejo dijo:


> Esto es la puta clave. La verdadera revolución es no pagar impuestos a estos parásitos



De qué sirve si controlan "tus" cuentas bancarias...


----------



## butricio (21 Mar 2022)

En su estilo,mintiendo y engañando

Garrote a esta calaña


----------



## elviejo (21 Mar 2022)

claudiofp dijo:


> Me da que pensar que este gobierno lo que quiere es un estado de excepción



Mucho cuidado con esto. Lo mismo juegan con fuego y se acaban quemando


----------



## amcxxl (21 Mar 2022)

Jeenyus dijo:


> Tras la reunión con las ministras, el choteo hacia el transporte ha debido ser tan grande que van a secundar la huelga TODAS las asociaciones.
> Agarraos bien los machos, que podemos estar ante un momento clave de nuestra "democracia".



evidentemente es un golpe de estado de una faccion del R78


----------



## Bobesponjista (21 Mar 2022)

Sip, pero chusquero


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (21 Mar 2022)

Pero vamos a ver al final es fake lo de que van a parar todo? Es fake lo de que la desconvocan? Que está pasando, que está ocurriendo?


----------



## elviejo (21 Mar 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> El Gobierno ofrece a los transportistas 500 millones en ayudas directas
> 
> 
> Descarta rebajas fiscales, una parte de la bonificación en el precio de hidrocarburos será con cargo al presupuesto y otra a cargo de distribuidoras o comercializadoras de combustibles
> ...



Ni ayudas ni ostias.
QUE BAJEN LOS IMPUESTOS

Si tienen que echar a chupupteros o bajarse el sueldo que apechugen


----------



## Santiago4 (21 Mar 2022)

__





Noticia: - Un ministro italiano califica de «estafa colosal sin justificación» el precio de la gasolina y los carburantes


Opinión Golpe a las empresas energéticas meparto: Según la propuesta, estas ayudas serán financiadas entre el Estado y las compañías distribuidorasmeparto: y comercializadoras de combustiblesmeparto:, si bien están por concretar los porcentajes de cada una de ellas. Aún es pronto para saber si...




www.burbuja.info




 
Humo y más humo


Santiago4 dijo:


> Opinión
> *Golpe a las empresas energéticas
> 
> Según la propuesta, estas ayudas serán financiadas entre el Estado y las compañías distribuidoras y comercializadoras de combustibles, si bien están por concretar los porcentajes de cada una de ellas. Aún es pronto para saber si esta promesa de subvenciones bastará para frenar el paro del sector
> ...











Las gasolineras vascas se quedan sin reservas de diésel y gasolina


Un operario avisa en el acceso a la gasolinera de Easygas de Mungia de que ya no queda combustible. Los vehículos tienen que dar la vuelta y buscar




www.niusdiario.es










Alertan de los primeros cierres en las gasolineras por la falta de suministro


Las zonas más afectadas son Andalucía y el Levante, según denuncian desde la Asociación Nacional de Estaciones de Servicio Automáticas. Teme que la situación se generalice.




www.lainformacion.com


----------



## montytorri (21 Mar 2022)

sada dijo:


> Es fake



Mis comillas no te hacían sospechar ?
Pero que a pesar del paripé de hoy, mañana más asociaciones de suman a plataforma, ni cotiza.
Esto no ha acabado , es la forma de criminalizarlos, con la colaboración de cargadores y patriotas con camiones matriculados en Rumanía y Portugal


----------



## Putler (21 Mar 2022)

¿Veremos soldaditos jugar a los camiones?


----------



## Bobesponjista (21 Mar 2022)

Cuota?
Me mantuve con lo ahorrado limpiando en el extranjero y trabajando en costumer service, 4 años, 17000 ahorrados. 2,5 años invertidos totales. Quieres mis apuntes?


----------



## amigos895 (21 Mar 2022)

capitan anchoa dijo:


> Más información aquí: Plataforma Nacional | Defendamos el sector del transporte
> 
> Esa es la página oficial de la plataforma del transporte donde publican comunicados casi a diario.
> 
> La verdad es que la cosa pinta fea y tiene toda la pinta de que están forzando la situación.



*21 de marzo a las 21h
DESMENTIMOS LAS ÚLTIMAS NOTICIAS*
El Ministerio de Transportes está diciendo que han llegado a un acuerdo con los transportistas, nada más lejos que la realidad.

Con Plataforma no se ha acordado absolutamente nada y los acuerdos a los que se refieren han sido tomados con el comité nacional de transporte que NO nos representa y que dichos acuerdos NO dan ninguna solución aceptable para el sector de base.


      No se podía saber.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (21 Mar 2022)

Se va a habé un follón....


----------



## Ulisses (21 Mar 2022)

no va a pasar nada


----------



## montytorri (21 Mar 2022)

21 de marzo a las 21h

DESMENTIMOS LAS ÚLTIMAS NOTICIAS 

El Ministerio de Transportes está diciendo que han llegado a un acuerdo con los transportistas, nada más lejos que la realidad. 

Con Plataforma no se ha acordado absolutamente nada y los acuerdos a los que se refieren han sido tomados con el comité nacional de transporte que NO nos representa y que dichos acuerdos NO dan ninguna solución aceptable para el sector de base. 

Hacemos una llamada de atención a todas nuestras bases para que trasladen a nuestras gentes que NO HAY NINGÚN ACUERDO Y QUE POR TANTO SEGUIMOS DE FORMA INDEFINIDA CON EL PARO HASTA QUE LLAMEN A PLATAFORMA Y SE FIRMEN LOS ACUERDOS QUE DEMANDAMOS LOS DOLIENTES DE LOS PROBLEMAS.

NO dejarse confundir porque se intenta desarticular esta gran unión que hemos conseguido y que tenemos que mantener para conseguir una seguridad jurídica en cuanto a trabajar por encima de costes y no poner dinero a nuestro trabajo, entre otras demandas muy necesarias. 

Mucho ánimo y que no nos dobleguen ni engañen, seguiremos hasta el final y esta batalla no la podemos perder. 

Será responsabilidad de esta ministra que este Paro pueda convertirse en un problema muy grave socialmente, debido a su irresponsabilidad y desprecio a la clase trabajadora. 

No aceptaremos imposiciones ni engaños, por tanto segui todo igual, y continuamos a la espera de que contacten con nosotros.

Fuerza y paciencia, ya queda menos y no vale rendirse. 

La Junta Directiva.


----------



## mikiflush (21 Mar 2022)

Albion dijo:


> Entonces, ¿lo de llamarles fascistas no ha funcionado? Vaya, no se podía saber.



Y eso que el gobierno iba con la escalera de color completa: nazis, fachas, ultraderecha, voxeros y el comodín del "nosepodíasaber".
No entienden lo que ha podido pasar, esta mano la tenían ganada.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

*50 CENT*

*ORANGE MOOD*



amigos895 dijo:


> *21 de marzo a las 21h
> 
> CAMIONEROS TRANSPORTISTAS HUELGA
> 
> DESMENTIMOS LAS ÚLTIMAS NOTICIAS*








montecristo cigar bar 
​

progressive alliance12751260210


El Ministerio de Transportes está diciendo que han llegado a un acuerdo con los transportistas, nada más lejos que la realidad.

Con Plataforma no se ha acordado absolutamente nada y los acuerdos a los que se refieren han sido tomados con el comité nacional de

transporte que NO nos representa y que dichos acuerdos NO dan ninguna solución aceptable para el sector de base.

      No se podía saber.

​


----------



## orbeo (21 Mar 2022)

No sé qué más han dicho, estoy viendo First Dates.


----------



## Effetá (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## frrank (21 Mar 2022)

Oye pues parece que cuando se tiro a la piscina el OP del hilo, ésta tenia agua


----------



## Jeenyus (21 Mar 2022)

frrank dijo:


> Oye pues parece que cuando se tiro a la piscina el OP del hilo, ésta tenia agua



Estoy dentro del sector, mi jefe es asociado de fenadismer, de apetamcor, y de la plataforma convocante, había información desde dentro. Comprad lo que podáis, que vienen momentos muy jodidos.


----------



## montytorri (21 Mar 2022)

Buenas tardes,
Mañana martes 22 de marzo TRADISNA vuelve a convocar a sus asociados a una marcha lenta de vehículos pesados por el centro de Pamplona a partir de las 10.00h. Agradecemos el apoyo a la convocatoria de hoy y se ruega la máxima asistencia también mañana.
Nos reuniremos en la Ciudad del Transporte a partir de las 9.00h. El recorrido será el siguiente: Ciudad del Transporte, AP-15, Av. Zaragoza, Príncipe de Viana, Baja Navarra, Cuesta Beloso, Rotonda Bizcarmendia, Arre, AP-15 y Ciudad del Transporte. 
IMPORTANTE a tener en cuenta: debemos ir más pegados unos a otros y evitar dejar espacios para no ir tan separados como hoy. También hay que evitar tocar la bocina en la Ciudad del Transporte y la Cuesta Beloso, pues hay centros que albergan a personas enfermas que se encuentran ingresadas. Gracias y hasta mañana


----------



## Invierte y que te okupen (21 Mar 2022)

*17 de septiembre de 2012*


----------



## Notrabajo34 (21 Mar 2022)

Jeenyus dijo:


> Estoy dentro del sector, mi jefe es asociado de fenadismer, de apetamcor, y de la plataforma convocante, había información desde dentro. Comprad lo que podáis, que vienen momentos muy jodidos.




En que sentido esplayate un poco mas, no nos dejes en ascuas.


----------



## zapatitos (21 Mar 2022)

Jeenyus dijo:


> Tras la reunión con las ministras, el choteo hacia el transporte ha debido ser tan grande que van a secundar la huelga TODAS las asociaciones.
> Agarraos bien los machos, que podemos estar ante un momento clave de nuestra "democracia".




Ná, Ley de Seguridad Nacional y la guardia civil a tu casa para que con tu coche vayas a llevar lo que haga falta donde sea sin pagarte ni el combustible.

Saludos.


----------



## luenma06 (21 Mar 2022)

¿Se está gestando un nuevo Estado de Alarma?


----------



## ransomraff (21 Mar 2022)

El bobierno se ha pasado de listo y de prepotente, ha tratado como a retrasados lamebotas a las asociaciones que han acudido hoy a la reunión.

Una reunión que ha durado horas para no decir ni cuando, ni como, ni para quien, ni nada. Eso si, le ha sobrado tiempo al bobierno para filtrar todo lo que ha querido a la prensa mientras los tenía entretenidos.




Jeenyus dijo:


> Estoy dentro del sector, mi jefe es asociado de fenadismer, de apetamcor, y de la plataforma convocante, había información desde dentro. Comprad lo que podáis, que vienen momentos muy jodidos.


----------



## noseyo (21 Mar 2022)

El estado busca un estado de excepción , está más claro que el agua y lo van a pagar caro veremos si los mercenarios policiales y militares se ponen de su lado


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

CONTAD TODO LO QUE SEPAIS QUE ESTEMOS AVISADOS PLIS


----------



## astroman (21 Mar 2022)

Salimos más fuertes....


----------



## Decipher (21 Mar 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> Acabo de verlo en TV, 100% confirmado. Todo el sector en huelga indefinida.



Es un sector minoritario, que me lo ha dicho el PSOE.


----------



## Misterio (21 Mar 2022)

Tienen que estar las arcas bien jodidas para que estos trileros no estén haciendo lo de siempre q es regalar millones ajenos , se viene un verano apoteósico


----------



## hijodeputin (21 Mar 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> El estado busca un estado de excepción , está más claro que el agua y lo van a pagar caro veremos si los mercenarios policiales y militares se ponen de su lado



Los de la policia y el ejército no tienen nada que decidir, son el brazo largo del estado. Cabría esa disyuntiva si fueran cuerpos anclados en la sociedad civil de alguna manera, pero son parte del aparato del estado, su músculo por asi decirlo, así que harán lo que les digan.


----------



## noseyo (21 Mar 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> Los de la policia y el ejército no tienen nada que decidir, son el brazo largo del estado. Cabría esa disyuntiva si fueran cuerpos anclados en la sociedad civil de alguna manera, pero son parte del aparato del estado, su músculo por asi decirlo, así que harán lo que les digan.



Esto no va ser señor póngase la mascarilla además si hacen eso no sólo vas a esponerse ellos si no a sus familiares , si vas a matar a inocentes


----------



## Sergey Vodka (21 Mar 2022)

Pero .... Serán "Asociaciones Chulísimas"


----------



## sada (21 Mar 2022)

Jeenyus dijo:


> Estoy dentro del sector, mi jefe es asociado de fenadismer, de apetamcor, y de la plataforma convocante, había información desde dentro. Comprad lo que podáis, que vienen momentos muy jodidos.



Mañana a la tarde iré


----------



## dcuartero (21 Mar 2022)

Esastamente dicen esto:

*21 de marzo a las 21h
DESMENTIMOS LAS ÚLTIMAS NOTICIAS*
Última hora
El Ministerio de Transportes está diciendo que han llegado a un acuerdo con los transportistas, nada más lejos que la realidad.

Con Plataforma no se ha acordado absolutamente nada y los acuerdos a los que se refieren han sido tomados con el comité nacional de transporte que NO nos representa y que dichos acuerdos NO dan ninguna solución aceptable para el sector de base.

Hacemos una llamada de atención a todas nuestras bases para que trasladen a nuestras gentes que NO HAY NINGÚN ACUERDO Y QUE POR TANTO SEGUIMOS DE FORMA INDEFINIDA CON EL PARO HASTA QUE LLAMEN A PLATAFORMA Y SE FIRMEN LOS ACUERDOS QUE DEMANDAMOS LOS DOLIENTES DE LOS PROBLEMAS.

NO dejarse confundir porque se intenta desarticular esta gran unión que hemos conseguido y que tenemos que mantener para conseguir una seguridad jurídica en cuanto a trabajar por encima de costes y no poner dinero a nuestro trabajo, entre otras demandas muy necesarias.

Mucho ánimo y que no nos dobleguen ni engañen, seguiremos hasta el final y esta batalla no la podemos perder.

Será responsabilidad de esta ministra que este Paro pueda convertirse en un problema muy grave socialmente, debido a su irresponsabilidad y desprecio a la clase trabajadora.

No aceptaremos imposiciones ni engaños, por tanto segui todo igual, y continuamos a la espera de que contacten con nosotros.


Fuerza y paciencia, ya queda menos y no vale rendirse.


La Junta Directiva.
Navegación de entradas


----------



## reconvertido (21 Mar 2022)

Bucanero dijo:


> Sí se confirma, el desabastecimiento va a ser instantaneo. Hay que esperar a ver. Desde luego, el gobierno se está cubriendo de gloria. Vamos hacía disturbios como no controlen el tema pronto.



Es el objetivo.

Para aplicar la LSN sacada este julio.
Y eliminar libertades..

¿UNA PATRONAL CONVOCANDO UNA HUELGA DE TRABAJADORES?
¿DESDE CUANDO UNA JODIDA PATRONAL VELA POR LOS INTERESES DE LOS CIUDADANOS Y NO DE LA OLIGARQUÍA?


----------



## reconvertido (21 Mar 2022)

dcuartero dijo:


> Esastamente dicen esto:
> 
> *21 de marzo a las 21h
> DESMENTIMOS LAS ÚLTIMAS NOTICIAS*
> ...



Y essssto ¿quién lo dice y enlace al panfletillo inflamador este?


----------



## maromo (21 Mar 2022)

HumanaeLibertas dijo:


> De qué sirve si controlan "tus" cuentas bancarias...



No ingresas el iva e impuestos y empieza el proceso para solicitarte el dinero + sanción. Hasta sentencia firme plazos y demás nos da tiempo a quebrar dos o tres veces.

A ver si te crees que te descuentan directamente el dinero de tu cuenta sin saber importe de iva ni ostias.


----------



## dcuartero (21 Mar 2022)

Curra telo un poco y busca por Google... 
Anda majo que hay que darte lo todo mascado... 

plataforma nacional. Es


----------



## Murray's (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

__





21 de marzo a las 21hDESMENTIMOS LAS ÚLTIMAS NOTICIAS - Plataforma Nacional


El Ministerio de Transportes está diciendo que han llegado a un acuerdo con los transportistas, nada más lejos que la realidad. Con Plataforma no se ha acordado absolutamente nada y los acuerdos a los que se refieren han sido tomados con el comité nacional de transporte que NO nos representa y...




plataformanacional.es


----------



## Jorge de Burgos (21 Mar 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 993864



Habrá que hacer tiempo hasta que gobierne la derecha y poder salir a protestar, ¿no?


----------



## César Borgia (21 Mar 2022)

Pero si por lo que leo la ministra de transporte se ha reunido con la asociación que NO había convocado la huelga.  y acaba la reunión y se suman a la huelga............












El Gobierno ofrece a los transportistas una bonificación del gasóleo profesional con valor de 500 millones de euros


El Ejecutivo ha pactado con el Comité Nacional de Transporte por Carretera la ayuda, pero el grupo de transportistas que no estaban convocados la han rechazado y continuarán con la huelga | Varias patronales han decidido parar a partir de este martes | Cadena SER




cadenaser.com


----------



## frrank (21 Mar 2022)

Hubiese acuerdo o no, ya tendrian redactada la nota de prensa para los medios oficiales subvencionados. Es una tactica de negociación muy sanchista.


----------



## Jevitronka (21 Mar 2022)

Que os apostais a que dentro de nada sslen Oposiciones de camionero para que esto no vuelva a pasar...


----------



## Cabrea2 (22 Mar 2022)

Jeenyus dijo:


> Tras la reunión con las ministras, el choteo hacia el transporte ha debido ser tan grande que van a secundar la huelga TODAS las asociaciones.
> Agarraos bien los machos, que podemos estar ante un momento clave de nuestra "democracia".



Pero pero pero....¿ aún hay más fachas de ultraderecha?


----------



## sada (22 Mar 2022)

Jeenyus dijo:


> Estoy dentro del sector, mi jefe es asociado de fenadismer, de apetamcor, y de la plataforma convocante, había información desde dentro. Comprad lo que podáis, que vienen momentos muy jodidos.



Si eso es así afectará al 100% del transporte de mercancías? Ni al Telepizza podremos pedir … cosas chulisimas


----------



## SaRmY (22 Mar 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Es un golpe de estado de la industria alimentaria y transporte pero esta vez está sobradamente justificada por todo lo que hemos comentado. Han tomado el control del pais, y con razón.
> 
> Fuimos muchos que deciamos que si los camioneros paraban el pais se iba a tomar por culo, bien, estamos ante ese acontecimiento.
> 
> *Yo solo pido que sean ellos quienes nos despejen la casta politico funcionarial sindical langostera que es una losa para este pais**.* Les deseo todo lo mejor, otra oportunidad no va haber.



Meteros en la cabeza que los únicos que nos pueden quitar de en medio esta dictadura partitocrática y sus chiringuitos, es el *Ejército* y las *FCSE*. Ellos son los que llevan sosteniendo esta farsa durante más de 40 años y los únicos que la pueden hacer caer definitivamente para avanzar hacía un anarcocapitalismo que reduzca el poder del estado a la mínima expresión.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (22 Mar 2022)

En el puto momento que estar parado haciendo huelga pierdes menos dinero que estando trabajando el Gobierno este de mierda asqueros ha perdido 

Se han unido los astros para que haya un sector crucial que no puede chantajear con ertes

Se ha unido el hecho que son subnormales los del PSOE chantajeando con 500 millones que es gasóleo para 1 mes

Y se ha unido que UGT y CCOO no pintan nada en esto

Es una cuestión de puta lógica: si haciendo huelga gasto menos que trabajando ya he ganado

COLAPSO BRUTAL CON CIENTOS DE MILES DE DESPIDOS, FALTA DE RECAUDACIÓN DE IMPUESTOS Y EMPRESAS PARANDO


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (22 Mar 2022)

Hay las cuotas a sucnormal as….

Ahora la época de las consecuencias


----------



## Ritalapollera (22 Mar 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> El estado busca un estado de excepción , está más claro que el agua y lo van a pagar caro veremos si los mercenarios policiales y militares se ponen de su lado



Jajajajajajajajaja los MISERABLES HDLGP de los perros del estado ya han detenido y apalizado a inocentes por respirar. Qué más quieres????

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tv eye (22 Mar 2022)

SaRmY dijo:


> Meteros en la cabeza que los únicos que nos pueden quitar de en medio esta dictadura partitocrática y sus chiringuitos, es el *Ejército* y las *FCSE*. Ellos son los que llevan sosteniendo esta farsa durante más de 40 años y los únicos que la pueden hacer caer definitivamente para avanzar hacía un anarcocapitalismo que reduzca el poder del estado a la mínima expresión.



Mis contactos en ese sector no pueden odiar más a Sanchez y su tropa, pero claro, son reclutas, guardias rasos, etc. El problema son los altos mandos, esos están TODOS comprados.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (22 Mar 2022)

Tras conocer el acuerdo del Ministerio de Transportes y el Comité Nacional de Transporte por Carretera (CNTC), tres grandes patronales, Fenadismer, Fetransa y Feintra han decidido parar su actividad a partir de este lunes de forma indefinida









Al Gobierno le sale el tiro por la culata: tres grandes patronales se suman a la huelga de los camioneros


Al Gobierno de Pedro Sánchez le sale el tiro por la culata: las patronales se suman a la huelga de los camioneros.




okdiario.com


----------



## Jeenyus (22 Mar 2022)

sada dijo:


> Si eso es así afectará al 100% del transporte de mercancías? Ni al Telepizza podremos pedir … cosas chulisimas



Si, podrás pedir al telepizza, los moteros no entran con los pesos pesados del transporte, otra cosa es que a la pizzeria le llegue la mercancía desde las delegaciones.


----------



## DeLaisla (22 Mar 2022)

Mahbes dijo:


> Si eso es verdad......ahora vereis
> quien de verdad puede derrocar un gobierno.



Por cierto pais de Sudamérica el transporte tumbo un gobierno...


----------



## al loro (22 Mar 2022)

Pues se dice que manifestaciones ilegales son 5 tíos en vez de 20 y arreglao...


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (22 Mar 2022)

tv eye dijo:


> Mis contactos en ese sector no pueden odiar más a Sanchez y su tropa, pero claro, son reclutas, guardias rasos, etc. El problema son los altos mandos, esos están TODOS comprados.



Los altos mandos son minoría. Obedecen o se les detiene o se les pasa por las armas. Cómo esto empiece no hay quien lo pare.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (22 Mar 2022)

Los que no tenemos larvas ni familia que mantener estamos tan tranquilos si no comes una lata de alubias comerás un pan con ajo, los que me dan pena son los que van a ver a sus hijos sin pan que comer.

Algunos se pensaban que el socialismo era una broma.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (22 Mar 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Es un golpe de estado de la industria alimentaria y transporte pero esta vez está sobradamente justificada por todo lo que hemos comentado. Han tomado el control del pais, y con razón.
> 
> Fuimos muchos que deciamos que si los camioneros paraban el pais se iba a tomar por culo, bien, estamos ante ese acontecimiento.
> 
> Yo solo pido que sean ellos quienes nos despejen la casta politico funcionarial sindical langostera que es una losa para este pais . Les deseo todo lo mejor, otra oportunidad no va haber.



Llevas poco en el foro pero te doy mi bendición , por comentarios como este sigue mereciendo la pena entrar aquí cada día.


----------



## ChortiHunter (22 Mar 2022)

Menos mal que hacen esto cuando todavía no hay camiones y un plan 5g para su auto-conducción listo para utilizarse, que si no, al paro todos.


----------



## cibex (22 Mar 2022)

Yo que creia que las CharoMinistras lo iban a solucionar, eso de tener CharoMinistras que no han doblado el lomo en su puta vida nos va a salir caro.


----------



## cibex (22 Mar 2022)

La PSOE que se borre la O de Obrero.
Y ya que aprobechen y quiten tambien la E


----------



## DarkNight (22 Mar 2022)

Jeenyus dijo:


> Tras la reunión con las ministras, el choteo hacia el transporte ha debido ser tan grande que van a secundar la huelga TODAS las asociaciones.
> Agarraos bien los machos, que podemos estar ante un momento clave de nuestra "democracia".



Las ministras les han dicho que son Ultraderecha en la reunión

Estamos ante un régimen Comunista, Feminazi, Ladron, Fanático y Criminal


----------



## Pipo Potamo (22 Mar 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Las ministras les han dicho que son Ultraderecha en la reunión
> 
> Estamos ante un régimen Comunista, Feminazi, Ladron, Fanático y Criminal
> 
> ...


----------



## Desencantado (22 Mar 2022)

poppom dijo:


> A perro falcon todo son pulgas



A Pedro Falcon todo son pulgas.


----------



## Omegatron (22 Mar 2022)

Por lo pronto van a parar 3 días los fachas de los pescadores


----------



## velocipedo (22 Mar 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Es el objetivo.
> 
> Para aplicar la LSN sacada este julio.
> Y eliminar libertades..
> ...



Desde que el gobierno se manifiesta a favor de él mismo.


----------



## Chatarrero (22 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Pero si por lo que leo la ministra de transporte se ha reunido con la asociación que NO había convocado la huelga.  y acaba la reunión y se suman a la huelga............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tal cual, espero que no reunan con nadie mas.


----------



## Sapere_Aude (22 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Pero si por lo que leo la ministra de transporte se ha reunido con la asociación que NO había convocado la huelga.  y acaba la reunión y se suman a la huelga............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso es muy sospechoso, ¿no crees? Es como si hubiesen recibido la orden de sumarse a la huelga en esa reunión. 

Enviado desde mi LG-H815 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## reconvertido (22 Mar 2022)

velocipedo dijo:


> Desde que el gobierno se manifiesta a favor de él mismo.



¿A favor de él mismo?
¿Quién es "él"?


----------



## Raulisimo (22 Mar 2022)

*#TodosSomosEsenciales*


----------



## Avulense64 (22 Mar 2022)

SaRmY dijo:


> Meteros en la cabeza que los únicos que nos pueden quitar de en medio esta dictadura partitocrática y sus chiringuitos, es el *Ejército* y las *FCSE*. Ellos son los que llevan sosteniendo esta farsa durante más de 40 años y los únicos que la pueden hacer caer definitivamente para avanzar hacía un anarcocapitalismo que reduzca el poder del estado a la mínima expresión.



Jojojo, los maderos y el ejército.... pues vamos apañados, esos están muy a gusto y no van a mover un dedo...bueno sí, para apalear a peligrosos manifestantes, nada más.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Mar 2022)

Camioneros, taxistas, maquinistas de tren....cualquier profesión relacionada con conducir, incluso pilotos de avión , tienen los días contados.











Los camiones autónomos dejarán sin trabajo al 94% de los transportistas


Un nuevo estudio estima que en pocos años los camiones autónomos podrían acaparar el 94% de las horas de conducción en EEUU y dejar sin trabajo a más de medio millón de personas




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Von Rudel (22 Mar 2022)

España y su gobierno será el primer país que caiga de la nueva crisis provocada por el cambió geopolitico.

España vamos a ser la nueva Grecia multiplicado por 4.


----------



## Raulisimo (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Trollsauriopermico (22 Mar 2022)

ME NUTRE


----------



## samaruc (22 Mar 2022)

A lo que la gran patronal se la bufa es el sistema de tributación que siguen la mayoría de transportistas que trabajan a través de cooperativas de trabajo asociado (son todos autónomos)

La puntilla va a ser como se anuncie que no se va a renovar durante más años la tributación por módulos y que todos los profesionales tengan que pasar por el aro de la estimación directa.

Ahí sí que va a haber huelga salvaje por parte de los camioneros autónomos.

Risas mil.

Esto se decía en octubre de 2021 









El Gobierno prorroga los módulos para 2022 y descarta el dieselazo - Fenadismer


El Consejo de Ministros incluye en el Proyecto de Ley de Presupuestos para 2022 una nueva prorroga del límite actual de facturación para poder seguir acogido a módulos el próximo año. De aprobarse finalmente la Ley de Presupuestos, sería el sexto año consecutivo que se prorrogan los actuales...




www.fenadismer.es





Más enlaces sacados calentitos del gúguel:









Un año más con el régimen de módulos para el transporte - Transporte Profesional


El Gobierno prorroga el límite para seguir tributando por módulos a los trabajadores por cuenta propia, incluyendo al transporte de mercancías




www.transporteprofesional.es













Hacienda congela los módulos para autónomos en 2022


El Boletín Oficial del Estado (BOE) ha publicado la orden aprobada por el Ministerio de Hacienda que mantiene la cuantía de los signos, índices o módulos de autónomos y Pymes para 2022, así como las instrucciones de aplicación....




www.autonomosenruta.com













Hacienda confirma la prórroga hasta el 2023 del sistema de módulos para los autónomos que ya adelantó este diario


La ministra de Hacienda, María Jesús Montero confirmó que el recién aprobado Proyecto de Presupuestos Generales del Estado (PGE) para 2022 incluye la prórroga del sistema de módulos hasta 2023, como ya adelantó este diario.




www.autonomosyemprendedor.es


----------



## Avulense64 (22 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Camioneros, taxistas, maquinistas de tren....cualquier profesión relacionada con conducir, incluso pilotos de avión , tienen los días contados.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se tiene que perfeccionar mucho la técnica pero... se hará. Aún le queda pero llegará.


----------



## Avulense64 (22 Mar 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> A lo que la gran patronal se la bufa es el sistema de tributación que siguen la mayoría de transportistas que trabajan a través de cooperativas de trabajo asociado (son todos autónomos)
> 
> La puntilla va a ser como se anuncie que no se va a renovar durante más años la tributación por módulos y que todos los profesionales tengan que pasar por el aro de la estimación directa.
> 
> ...



El sistema de módulos se lo quieren cargar para todos, ya lo han dicho muchas veces... no es sencillo y saben que se puede montar parda (o bueno, quizá no, esto es España) pero antes o después lo eliminarán o harán cambios sustanciales.


----------



## explorador (22 Mar 2022)

Es acojonante ver TVE y sus tertulianos, dicen que hay que fijar servicios mínimos, “pero hijos de puta no habéis entendido que si pierdo dinero con los viajes no me sale de la polla arrancar el camión, QUE ES MÍO, sea servicio mínimo o no”. Pon a tus militares a hacer los servicios mínimos, si tenéis cojones


----------



## Atotrapo (22 Mar 2022)

Huelga total durante el gobierno más progresista de la democracia, eso es que lo habrá organizado la ultraderecha.

PD: Es broma, me nutre ya que es lo que se ha buscado con este gobierno que invierte 20.000 millones en genaro en lugar de arreglar un poco la economía.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Mar 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Se tiene que perfeccionar mucho la técnica pero... se hará. Aún le queda pero llegará.



Ya están circulando desde hace años miles de camiones por Estados Unidos y otros países


----------



## Raulisimo (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## pampero21 (22 Mar 2022)

Sólo voy a decir una cosa... País de paguitas.

Para eso que vuelva el transporte ferroviario como en los años 80. No entiendo como se abandonó esto por camioneros que echan más horas que la tos y por 4 duros se jugaban la vida manipulando el telégrafo. 

Paguitas para la banca.
Paguitas para los mineros.
Paguitas para Coca-Cola.
Paguitas para los extranjeros.
Paguitas para las fábricas de coches.
Paguitas para la venta de coches.
Paguitas para los transportistas..

Y así te puedes tirar...

Eso sí, en el país de las paguitas todo el mundo se queja de ellas, pero todo el mundo las quiere XD


----------



## pampero21 (22 Mar 2022)

Y por rematar el tema.

En mi zona en ningún momento he tenido problemas para comprar cualquier tipo de producto. Tengo la nevera llena y no hay escasez de nada.

Me llama la atención de que si realmente fuese tan secundada esta huelga, no haya escasez de nada y tengamos de todo. Porque entiendo que empezó el 14 ¿no?. 

No creo que haya sido apoyado con multitud... Porque ya te digo que si hay consenso, ni lejía podrías encontrar.


----------



## elviejo (22 Mar 2022)

Ese es un problema. Pero no es el problema.
Esto no va de redestribuir impuesto sí no de...

QUE RECORTEN GASTOS SUPERFLUOS Y BAJEN LOS PUTOS IMPUESTOS


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (22 Mar 2022)

maromo dijo:


> No ingresas el iva e impuestos y empieza el proceso para solicitarte el dinero + sanción. Hasta sentencia firme plazos y demás nos da tiempo a quebrar dos o tres veces.
> 
> A ver si te crees que te descuentan directamente el dinero de tu cuenta sin saber importe de iva ni ostias.



La multa te la comes sin más preámbulos.


----------



## Raulisimo (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## HumanaeLibertas (22 Mar 2022)

pampero21 dijo:


> Sólo voy a decir una cosa... País de paguitas.
> 
> Para eso que vuelva el transporte ferroviario como en los años 80. No entiendo como se abandonó esto por camioneros que echan más horas que la tos y por 4 duros se jugaban la vida manipulando el telégrafo.
> 
> ...



La parte de la sociedad que trabaja no quiere paguitas, quiere que le devuelvan lo máximo posible de lo que le roban TODOS LOS PUTOS DÍAS.


----------



## maromo (22 Mar 2022)

HumanaeLibertas dijo:


> La multa te la comes sin más preámbulos.



Si claro, pero tu das a entender que como tienen tu cuenta bancaria te lo descuentan de tu cuenta pasado mañana.

Y la multa tampoco es al día siguiente. La carta con la resolución te viene a tardar un mes como poco y luego hay que añadir los plazos legales para pagar, la otra resolución de no haber pagado y el embargo te viene cuando hemos quebrado al menos dos veces.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (22 Mar 2022)

maromo dijo:


> Si claro, pero tu das a entender que como tienen tu cuenta bancaria te lo descuentan de tu cuenta pasado mañana.
> 
> Y la multa tampoco es al día siguiente. La carta con la resolución te viene a tardar un mes como poco y luego hay que añadir los plazos legales para pagar, la otra resolución de no haber pagado y el embargo te viene cuando hemos quebrado al menos dos veces.



Que sí, pero controlan "tus" cuentas. Fin.


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (22 Mar 2022)

y todo esto... sin entrar el tema de los peajes... aun...


----------



## Klapaucius (22 Mar 2022)

Las ninistras


----------



## Jackblack (22 Mar 2022)

kabeljau dijo:


> Si alguien me llama ultraderechista es siempre, pero siempre, siempre, un ultravago.



Que casualidad yo pienso lo mismo de los que andan llorando xq dicen q los llaman extremaderecha.
Además no t olvides de los ultravagos vividores q repiten rojo, comunista y socialista, como loros amaestrados, en un país que viene del fascismo franquista.
Toda una comedia.


----------



## pampero21 (22 Mar 2022)

HumanaeLibertas dijo:


> La parte de la sociedad que trabaja no quiere paguitas, quiere que le devuelvan lo máximo posible de lo que le roban TODOS LOS PUTOS DÍAS.



Juas, que me estás contando. Si más de uno echará más horas en negro... No sé cómo estará ahora de controlado el sector.. Pero hace años era un despropósito. 

Vamos, que eso de que les roban todos los putos días... 

Aquí queremos tener Red de carreteras , aves, sanidad, aeropuertos, pensiones, educación etc.. Sin que nadie pague. Y qué quieres que te diga, si quieres todo eso... Tendrás que pagar sí o sí. 

Que podremos quejarnos de chiringuitos o de partidos que roban, pero sí o sí pagar impuestos es elemental e imprescindible para un estado de bienestar. 

Cuando sales de España, ves que el 95% de los países del mundo son una puta mierda.


----------



## AssGaper (22 Mar 2022)

Es más importante 20.000 millones para políticas feministas que unos míseros 500 a la industria BASE de este país: la alimentación y distribución.
Con 20.000 millones se habría resuelto el problema de contaminación de la Manga del mar menor, 2000 veces.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (22 Mar 2022)

pampero21 dijo:


> Juas, que me estás contando. Si más de uno echará más horas en negro... No sé cómo estará ahora de controlado el sector.. Pero hace años era un despropósito.
> 
> Vamos, que eso de que les roban todos los putos días...
> 
> ...



Das por hecho que quiero todo eso.
Das por hecho que hay que pagar esa puta mierda aun sin quererlo.

Eres una puta ameba. "Estado de bienestar ñiñiñiñi"

Putos niñatos dependientes de papi estado.


----------



## biba ecuador (22 Mar 2022)

Cuantos transportistas han votado al (des)gobierno que tenemos?

Cuantos transportistas volverán a votar hambre y ruina en las próximas elecciones?


----------



## Patito Feo (22 Mar 2022)

A ver...

El gobierno se ha encontrado con una huelga que va a parar el pais y que no controlan sus sindicatos comprados. ¿ que hacen ? 

Han mandado a tres charos a ofrecer una LIMOSNA de 500 millones sin concretar cuando ni como. Porque siguen queriendo masacrar a impuestos y repartir limosnas, como en la edad media. Porque el que parte y reparte se queda la mejor parte.


Mientras, les dan 20.000 millones a las feministas,


Resultado obvio, estoy por creer que quieren destruir toda la nacion hasta sus cimientos.


----------



## biba ecuador (22 Mar 2022)

Tacsistas pro-ruina y hambre


----------



## Ancient Warrior (22 Mar 2022)

De nada sirve una huelga si las ministras siguen a cargo de un lugar donde son incompetentes


----------



## Orgelmeister (22 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Camioneros, taxistas, maquinistas de tren....cualquier profesión relacionada con conducir, incluso pilotos de avión , tienen los días contados.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En mi humilde y parcial opinión me parece que_ no flipáis ni ná._

Me dedico a un sector profundamente automatizado y mucho más simple que la conducción autónoma y no hay día en que un humano no tenga que acudir a corregir movidas y salvar el culo al sistema con decisiones humanas.

La automatización es inestimable como ayuda, pero no puede dejarse sola sin supervisión manual y homínida.

Por cierto: mi coche se mantiene sólo en el carril y el otro día probando el sistema me dio un volantazo de la nada. No había justificación. Carretera recta a 80kmh.

Nunca lo uso porque es un coñazo, frena con demasiada antelación, ergo desperdicia combustible.


----------



## sada (22 Mar 2022)

Jeenyus dijo:


> Si, podrás pedir al telepizza, los moteros no entran con los pesos pesados del transporte, otra cosa es que a la pizzeria le llegue la mercancía desde las delegaciones.



a eso me refería, no por los moteros, sino porque según tengo entendido la mayoría son autónomos franquiciados y la mercancía han de comprársela a Telepi y vendrá en camiones obviamente: masas congeladas y demás


----------



## pampero21 (22 Mar 2022)

HumanaeLibertas dijo:


> Das por hecho que quiero todo eso.
> Das por hecho que hay que pagar esa puta mierda aun sin quererlo.
> 
> Eres una puta ameba. "Estado de bienestar ñiñiñiñi"
> ...



Claro, si quieres vuelvo a la época de paquito. Que las carreteras eran de barro XD

Tú no sabes lo que tienes hasta que lo pierdes.
Yo no soy ninguna ameba, yo cotizo.
La ameba serás tú quejica de que todo me va mal, España es una mierda... Coge las maletas y vete al país de tus sueños.

Eso sí, no vuelvas


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (22 Mar 2022)

pampero21 dijo:


> Claro, si quieres vuelvo a la época de paquito. Que las carreteras eran de barro XD
> 
> Tú no sabes lo que tienes hasta que lo pierdes.
> Yo no soy ninguna ameba, yo cotizo.
> ...



Venga, rojo de mierda. A pastar.


----------



## pegaso (22 Mar 2022)

AssGaper dijo:


> Es más importante 20.000 millones para políticas feministas que unos míseros 500 a la industria BASE de este país: la alimentación y distribución.
> Con 20.000 millones se habría resuelto el problema de contaminación de la Manga del mar menor, 2000 veces.



Con 20 millones el el PP lo pule en sobres.


----------



## tv eye (22 Mar 2022)

pegaso dijo:


> Con 20 millones el el PP lo pule en sobres.




Y el pp más gñeeeeeeee. 

A ver si os enteráis los rojos de mierda de una puta vez, panda de subnormales, que el puto PP nos parece exactamente la misma puta mierda que vosotros. Y con Vox, ser verá pero parece que la cosa va por el mismo camino.

Subnormal.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Mar 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> En mi humilde y parcial opinión me parece que_ no flipáis ni ná._
> 
> Me dedico a un sector profundamente automatizado y mucho más simple que la conducción autónoma y no hay día en que un humano no tenga que acudir a corregir movidas y salvar el culo al sistema con decisiones humanas.
> 
> ...



Tú no te das cuenta pero estamos rodeados de automatismos por todos lados. profesiones que eran bastante duras para los humanos como ser telefonista, hace décadas que está automatizado.
Por no hablar de las cosechadoras y el ordeño de las vacas.

Imagínate que tienes que llevar a un familiar al aeropuerto y llegas tarde 
y en una bifurcación el GPS te indica que gires a la derecha pero un familiar te dice que llegas antes girando a la izquierda.

¿De quién te fías?


----------



## pegaso (22 Mar 2022)

tv eye dijo:


> Y el pp más gñeeeeeeee.
> 
> A ver si os enteráis los rojos de mierda de una puta vez, panda de subnormales, que el puto PP nos parece exactamente la misma puta mierda que vosotros. Y con Vox, ser verá pero parece que la cosa va por el mismo camino.
> 
> Subnormal.



Subnormal la mala puta que te parió.


----------



## tv eye (22 Mar 2022)

pegaso dijo:


> Subnormal la mala puta que te parió.



Subnormal profundo.

Cómeme los huevos por debajo, como se los comes al psicópata al que has votado.

Escoria.


----------



## ronarf (22 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Tú no te das cuenta pero estamos rodeados de automatismos por todos lados. profesiones que eran bastante duras para los humanos como ser telefonista, hace décadas que está automatizado.
> Por no hablar de las cosechadoras y el ordeño de las vacas.
> 
> Imagínate que tienes que llevar a un familiar al aeropuerto y llegas tarde
> ...



Pues menudo ejemplo has ido a elegir si lo que estás es defendiendo la automatización. Que se lo pregunten a los que han acabado así en el fondo de un pantano...

Hay sistemas muy fáciles de automatizar por intervenir pocas variables y otros que no lo son por intervenir demasiadas cosas que pueden resultar imprevistas.


----------



## BogadeAriete (22 Mar 2022)

pegaso dijo:


> Con 20 millones el el PP lo pule en sobres.



El PP no gobierna, la PSOEZ si, y es la que la está cagando
Como os gusta a la rojada tirar balones fuera.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (22 Mar 2022)

pegaso dijo:


> Con 20 millones el el PP lo pule en sobres.



Las milongas que os tragáis, como dijo Villarejo el PP son aficionados comparados con la mafia de la PSOE.


----------



## sada (22 Mar 2022)

Ferroatlántica paraliza la producción por falta de suministros


La huelga de transportistas impide el aprovisionamiento de astilla de madera que necesita la fábrica para sus hornos



www.lavozdegalicia.es












Danone parará sus fábricas en 24 horas por el paro de transportistas e interrumpirá el suministro de agua y lácteos


Los paros convocados por la huelga de transportistas iniciada el pasado 14 de marzo, está provocando situaciones desfavorables en múltiples empresas




www.telecinco.es













Pastas Gallo, Danone, Heineken, Puleva... empresas que sufren desabastecimiento por el paro del transporte en España


Zara, Lidl o Calvo: las empresas que sufren el efecto del desabastecimiento por el paro del transporte en España




www.20minutos.es


----------



## PolloMax (22 Mar 2022)

Esta mañana vi de marcha lenta en la A42 más de 100 camiones...


----------



## Sagar (22 Mar 2022)

Falsa bandera de libro para provocar caos y justificar medidas excepcionales, como el adelanto de elecciones, pacto nacional PPSOE, aprobación express de la Ley de Seguridad Nacional e incluso un nuevo estado de alarma.

A Sanche se la pone durísima.


----------



## pegaso (22 Mar 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> El PP no gobierna, la PSOEZ si, y es la que la está cagando
> Como os gusta a la rojada tirar balones fuera.



En Murcia gobierna el PP.
No mientas.


----------



## makoka (22 Mar 2022)

biba ecuador dijo:


> Tacsistas pro-ruina y hambre
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 994141



Que tiempos aquellos que los libegales taxistas se dieron de narices con el libre mercado de los Uber y venga a pedir legislación para evitar la libre competencia.
Al menos los taxistas tuvieron un poco de cabeza y supieron ver donde estaba el único partido que les apoyo un poco en su lucha.

Es que los libegales camioneros ni eso. Prácticamente todas las exigencias que piden van contra el libre comercio y para postre apoyados por VOX para salir en la foto, el partido que junto al PP el año pasado fueron los que votaron contra la ley de evitar la venta de alimentación a perdidas, ley prima hermana de la que exigen al gobierno que sea ilegal contratar portes por debajo de costes.

Anexos, para evitar que digan que los "malvados comunistas" nos inventamos las cosas:

Abascal con los transportitas

No trabajar por debajo de costos

PP y VOX votando en contra de la venta a perdidas de alimentación.


----------



## amigos895 (22 Mar 2022)

Sostenibilidad a tope 



amigos895 dijo:


> En carrefour web hace un rato con el código postal donde vivo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Edito: Tampoco tienen salami extra revilla


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Mar 2022)

ronarf dijo:


> Pues menudo ejemplo has ido a elegir si lo que estás es defendiendo la automatización. Que se lo pregunten a los que han acabado así en el fondo de un pantano...
> 
> Hay sistemas muy fáciles de automatizar por intervenir pocas variables y otros que no lo son por intervenir demasiadas cosas que pueden resultar imprevistas.




anda ya !

La inmensa mayoría de las profesiones desaparecerán en pocos años. No sólo las cajeras de supermercado para cuya función es necesaria a una personas inteligente, con amplios conocimientos y habilidades ( y no un caballo por ejemplo ) y sin embargo esa profesión desaparecerá para siempre en pocos años. También profesiones como médicos , donde una simple aplicación en el móvil los sustituirá y a los cirujanos un robot. 









Un robot cose la piel de una uva con precisión quirúrgica


Un vídeo muestra cómo un dispositivo médico utilizado en la extirpación de tumores manipula un fruto dentro de una botella




www.elperiodico.com




.






Todos los trabajos serán para los robots. Taylorismo, Fordismo y Toyotismo no previeron la inteligencia artificial e internet .


https://www.xataka.com/legislacion-y-derechos/esta-jueza-ia-sus-respuestas-parecen-bastante-imparciales-ventajas-problemas-sustituir-a-jueces-robots La IA ya se ha implantado en la Justicia, pero por el momento como apoyo. Esta herramienta basada en la jueza Ginsburg es llamativa y es uno de...




www.burbuja.info









__





Un médico-robot comienza a tratar pacientes en un ambulatorio ..La mayoría de la profesiones desapar


Un médico-robot comienza a tratar pacientes en un ambulatorio de China Un robot dotado de inteligencia artificial con capacidad para diagnosticar a pacientes y extenderles recetas de acuerdo con sus síntomas ha comenzado a "trabajar" en un ambulatorio de la provincia oriental china de Anhui...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Popuespe (22 Mar 2022)

Bueno pues nos servirá para valorar en su justa medida el trabajo de esta gente. Es como cuando hace huelga limpieza, en 2 días se llena todo de ratas y entonces es cuando nos acordamos de que los programadores y las decoradoras están muy bien, pero alguien tiene que limpiar


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Mar 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> En mi humilde y parcial opinión me parece que_ no flipáis ni ná._
> 
> Me dedico a un sector profundamente automatizado y mucho más simple que la conducción autónoma y no hay día en que un humano no tenga que acudir a corregir movidas y salvar el culo al sistema con decisiones humanas.
> 
> ...



millones de telefonistas se quedaron sin empleo y esa profesión desapareció , porque a alguien se le ocurrió la marcación por tonos. 

El dueño de una funeraria se quejaba de que la telefonista de su zona reenviaba las llamadas a la funeraria de su marido cuando alguien solicitaba ese servicio . A pesar de sus protestas nada podía hacer así que investigó hasta que descubrió la forma de llamar por teléfono de forma automática. 

Pero si un cambio ha sido revolucionario ha sido en la agricultura, donde millones de personas se deslomaban de sol a sol sembrando y cosechando el trigo , hasta que ahora unas simples cosechadoras recogen toneladas y funcionan por GPS día y noche sin intervención humana. 

Lo que pasa es que os cuesta ver lo que está pasando delante de vuestros ojos. 
¿ acaso sigue habiendo videoclubes, cibers , revelado de fotos ( que era una industria potente ) , venta de cámaras y fotógrafos, venta de discos , o de los CD´S , cintas de vídeo, y tantos productos que daban de comer a mucha gente ? 

hasta hace unas décadas ZARA confeccionaba su ropa en España , toda esa gente ha quedado en el paro , y lo que ahora acapara AMAZON , eran infinidad de comercios de barrio !

Todo esto se sabe de sobra y es posible que la guerra que se ha iniciado en Ucrania tenga como objetivo la aniquilación de tanto excedente humano .


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Mar 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Se tiene que perfeccionar mucho la técnica pero... se hará. Aún le queda pero llegará.



Los cambios son mucho más vertiginosos de lo que somos conscientes . 
Lo que pasa es que nos acostumbramos muy pronto a ellos.

¿ alguien se imaginaba hace sólo 10 años ( no 100 años ) que toda la población iba a estar todo el día pegada a un móvil ? 

TODA LA POBLACIÓN ES DEPENDIENTE DE UN MÓVIL Y DE QUE EXISTA INTERNET ! 

Ya no se concibe la vida sin ambas tecnologías.

Recuerden que hasta que llegó wasap era muy raro que enviásemos un mensaje porque era un coñazo .


----------



## sada (22 Mar 2022)

mi ciudad hoy a tope de camioneros, empezaron a las 11 y aún no han terminado los últimos. la gente aplaudiendo a full


----------



## sada (22 Mar 2022)

Jeenyus dijo:


> Tras la reunión con las ministras, el choteo hacia el transporte ha debido ser tan grande que van a secundar la huelga TODAS las asociaciones.
> Agarraos bien los machos, que podemos estar ante un momento clave de nuestra "democracia".



@Jeenyus tu que pareces tener info de primera mano, es posible que se una la hostelería el lunes?


----------



## Raulisimo (22 Mar 2022)

Se reían de los prepper...


----------



## Jeenyus (22 Mar 2022)

sada dijo:


> @Jeenyus tu que pareces tener info de primera mano, es posible que se una la hostelería el lunes



No se si lo confirmas o lo preguntas, la verdad de hostelería no estoy muy puesto, así que no se como están, se que están muy jodidos por el desabastecimiento, por lo que me cuenta mi mujer, que si que tiene más contacto ahí.


----------



## BogadeAriete (22 Mar 2022)

pegaso dijo:


> En Murcia gobierna el PP.
> No mientas.



Transporte es competencia del Estado, pedazo de analfabeto funcional, del Ministerio de transporte concretamente, no de la Región de Murcia


----------



## Sharex (22 Mar 2022)

Hola
Cómo va el desabastecimiento por vuestras zonas? En la mia (zona sur de los mandriles) han repuesto aceite sin embargo no hay leche de vaca. Si de oveja y cabra y guarradas de soja y almendras.
Informad shurs


----------



## sada (22 Mar 2022)

Jeenyus dijo:


> No se si lo confirmas o lo preguntas, la verdad de hostelería no estoy muy puesto, así que no se como están, se que están muy jodidos por el desabastecimiento, por lo que me cuenta mi mujer, que si que tiene más contacto ahí.



pregunto, sorry


----------



## sada (22 Mar 2022)

Jeenyus dijo:


> Haz compra antes que el pánico sea propagado en los medios, consello de amigho.



Siguiendo tu consejo @Jeenyus he ido a comprar, compras gordas. Al mediodia a la carnicería 150 euros en carne: ternera para guisar , chuletas, cluletones etc, cerdo etec poco le he dejado y por ejemplo pollo ya no tenía.
Luego al Mercadona, a comprar leche del almendra que es la que tomo de esa había pero de vaca poca quedaba, solo la sin lactosa y otra rara y mucha de cabra; de desnatada, semi o entera etc ni un litro.
En la verdura unos pimientos rojos, cebolletas, brocoli y poco más. ensaladas ni una.
eso si de aceite tanto de oliva como de girasol había bastante.
Pero vaya como no repongan hay comida para dos dias. Y eso en Galicia no me quiero imaginar en Madrid o Bcn.


----------



## Sharex (22 Mar 2022)

Jeenyus dijo:


> Haz compra antes que el pánico sea propagado en los medios, consello de amigho.



Joder Jeenyus me cagó en tus muelas. Mira que llevo años aquí y estás empezando a preocuparme. Cómo de serio es esta mielda? He de hace la compra definitiva? Todavía hay pasta, arroz, legumbres etc en abundancia.
Que pollas están debatiendo? Cuáles son los puntos de la negociación ?
Hostia ya Jeeryus queremos de saber!


----------



## Orgelmeister (22 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> millones de telefonistas se quedaron sin empleo y esa profesión desapareció , porque a alguien se le ocurrió la marcación por tonos.
> 
> El dueño de una funeraria se quejaba de que la telefonista de su zona reenviaba las llamadas a la funeraria de su marido cuando alguien solicitaba ese servicio . A pesar de sus protestas nada podía hacer así que investigó hasta que descubrió la forma de llamar por teléfono de forma automática.
> 
> ...



Todo de acuerdo.

Pero esto que hablas es ya PRESENTE y tú hablabas específicamente de que los conductores se iban a quedar sin trabajo. En tiempo FUTURO.

Los conductores de carretera puede que desaparezcan pero tardarán bastante aún. De hecho aventuro que en los próximos diez años la conduccion autónoma no va ser una cosa al alcance del público remero. A lo sumo conducción "autónoma" supervisada.

Por cierto, no llego a creerme que una cosechadora de 300k eurillos la dejen completamente sola sin supervisión (aunque sea remota desde una esquina del bancal) por mucho que sea técnica y perfectamente posible ya. Que seguro que el trabajo es evidentemente mucho más facil pero no 100% desatendido. De hecho en algún documental lo que he visto es que el tipo sigue yendo dentro, aunque pensando en sus cosillas en lugar de sujetando el volante y pisando el acelerador. Y al inicio del trabajo, mete los parámetros de la plantación: anchura de los hilos, cantidad, etc etc... Controlando el llenado para las descargas en el camión, supervisando el flujo de semillas (en sembradoras)...

Se van a perder puestos de trabajo, claro, pero no tantos como implicas. Muchos se van a remodelar, más que perder.


----------



## Jeenyus (22 Mar 2022)

sada dijo:


> Siguiendo tu consejo @Jeenyus he ido a comprar, compras gordas. Al mediodia a la carnicería 150 euros en carne: ternera para guisar , chuletas, cluletones etc, cerdo etec poco le he dejado y por ejemplo pollo ya no tenía.
> Luego al Mercadona, a comprar leche del almendra que es la que tomo de esa había pero de vaca poca quedaba, solo la sin lactosa y otra rara y mucha de cabra; de desnatada, semi o entera etc ni un litro.
> En la verdura unos pimientos rojos, cebolletas, brocoli y poco más. ensaladas ni una.
> eso si de aceite tanto de oliva como de girasol había bastante.
> Pero vaya como no repongan hay comida para dos dias. Y eso en Galicia no me quiero imaginar en Madrid o Bcn.



Nosotros llevamos desde el día 11 acumulando, que fue cuando mi jefe me dijo que íbamos a parar y posiblemente a liarse gorda, hoy estuve otra vez en el súper y carnes ya nada, apenas unas pechugas de pollo, arroz, cero, pasta, cero, lentejas y garbanzos, 0, nada de aceites, ni huevos, yogures, liquidados, leche solo leyma, que la deben estar metiendo en furgonetas de la zona de tapadillo, papel higiénico agotado, latas de conserva, agotadas. Que dios reparta suerte y que dure esto poco.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Mar 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> Todo de acuerdo.
> 
> Pero esto que hablas es ya PRESENTE y tú hablabas específicamente de que los conductores se iban a quedar sin trabajo. En tiempo FUTURO.
> 
> ...



Si Ucrania parece que son extensiones infinitas de cultivo ... ni te imaginas las estepas norteamericanas . 
Esa parte del mundo era el fondo del mar . El continente se volteó un poco , ( como si levantases un plato de sopa ) y emergieron esas fértiles tierras que dan de comer a miles de millones de personas y animales.


----------



## Jeenyus (22 Mar 2022)

Sharex dijo:


> Joder Jeenyus me cagó en tus muelas. Mira que llevo años aquí y estás empezando a preocuparme. Cómo de serio es esta mielda? He de hace la compra definitiva? Todavía hay pasta, arroz, legumbres etc en abundancia.
> Que pollas están debatiendo? Cuáles son los puntos de la negociación ?
> Hostia ya Jeeryus queremos de saber!



Compra cosas de subsistencia, sada ha dado un buen ejemplo de compra potente, otro chaval en el hilo también se aprovisionó correctamente. No se en que página está todo lo que tiene almacenado, que igual es un poco mucho... Pero nunca se sabe. 
Lo más que puedo decir, según conversación mantenida con alguien del sector, es que calculan que va a durar lo que queda de mes, al menos. Si en 5 días faltan cosas ya, aún quedarian otros 10, y además comenzaron el paro Fetransa, Feintra y Fenadismer. Son asociaciones muy grandes, y si ya antes no se estaban moviendo camiones, ahora menos. 
Los medios tienen la orden de mantener la calma relativamente, porque como den la estampida, lo que tengan los súper va a ser arrasado en una mañana.


----------



## Miomio (22 Mar 2022)

Sharex dijo:


> Hola
> Cómo va el desabastecimiento por vuestras zonas? En la mia (zona sur de los mandriles) han repuesto aceite sin embargo no hay leche de vaca. Si de oveja y cabra y guarradas de soja y almendras.
> Informad shurs



En Galicia hay muchos supermercados con los estantes medio vacíos. Faltan especialmente leche normal (hay de las vegetales y raras), yogures, aceite de girasol ( de oliva hay), harinas , pastas arroces (hay de las marcas caras) y frutas /verduras frescos.


----------



## pegaso (22 Mar 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Transporte es competencia del Estado, pedazo de analfabeto funcional, del Ministerio de transporte concretamente, no de la Región de Murcia



Perdona,creía que hablabas del mar menor. LISTO


----------



## DEREC (22 Mar 2022)

Pues en mi super habia de todo menos aceite de girasol. He pillado 3 briks de leche que no tenia y ya, que pasaba de cargar mucho peso.


----------



## sada (22 Mar 2022)

Jeenyus dijo:


> Nosotros llevamos desde el día 11 acumulando, que fue cuando mi jefe me dijo que íbamos a parar y posiblemente a liarse gorda, hoy estuve otra vez en el súper y carnes ya nada, apenas unas pechugas de pollo, arroz, cero, pasta, cero, lentejas y garbanzos, 0, nada de aceites, ni huevos, yogures, liquidados, leche solo leyma, que la deben estar metiendo en furgonetas de la zona de tapadillo, papel higiénico agotado, latas de conserva, agotadas. Que dios reparta suerte y que dure esto poco.



Ostras en q ciudad?


----------



## Invierte y que te okupen (22 Mar 2022)

Echenique estará encantado con todo esto









Pablo Echenique: El portavoz de Podemos decía en 2014 que estaría "encantado" de recibir escraches cuando gobernara su partido


Pablo Echenique ha cargado contra los ciudadanos que se manifiestan con caceroladas contra el Gobierno de Pedro Sánchez llamándoles "pijos pudientes".




okdiario.com





*



Echenique decía en 2014 que estaría «encantado» de recibir escraches cuando gobernara Podemos

Hacer clic para expandir...


*






__





Pablo Echenique asegura que cuando gobierne Podemos...


Pablo Echenique ha asegurado que “cuando Podemos gobierne este país y esta Comunidad, que falta poco para que eso pase, estoy seguro de...



www.meneame.net


----------



## sada (23 Mar 2022)

Miomio dijo:


> En Galicia hay muchos supermercados con los estantes medio vacíos. Faltan especialmente leche normal (hay de las vegetales y raras), yogures, aceite de girasol ( de oliva hay), harinas , pastas arroces (hay de las marcas caras) y frutas /verduras frescos.



Si es cierto.


----------



## sada (23 Mar 2022)

6 litros de leche por persona me han dicho que están restringiendo en galicia.









Calvo, Cuétara y Ferroatlántica paralizan su actividad; Heineken, Estrella Galicia y Danone, al límite


Los distribuidores de materiales de construccion avisan de que las obras podrían parar la próxima semana ► La hostelería gallega planea un cierre patronal




www.elprogreso.es


----------



## sada (24 Mar 2022)

Jeenyus dijo:


> Tras la reunión con las ministras, el choteo hacia el transporte ha debido ser tan grande que van a secundar la huelga TODAS las asociaciones.
> Agarraos bien los machos, que podemos estar ante un momento clave de nuestra "democracia".



Como sigue el tema? Hoy en mi ciudad hay manifestación a pie.


----------



## Chortina Premium (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Chortina Premium (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## cortoplacista (24 Mar 2022)

Está lloviendo mierda...literalmente.


----------



## sada (25 Mar 2022)

Jeenyus dijo:


> Tras la reunión con las ministras, el choteo hacia el transporte ha debido ser tan grande que van a secundar la huelga TODAS las asociaciones.
> Agarraos bien los machos, que podemos estar ante un momento clave de nuestra "democracia".



hay acuerdo o no?


----------



## Jeenyus (25 Mar 2022)

sada dijo:


> hay acuerdo o no?



No lo se, mi jefe no me ha llamado....no puedo decir nada más ahora mismo.


----------



## Murnau (16 May 2022)

Jajjajaja, Ispain, ese intento de país donde nadie quiere saber el final de la película, y estando a medias, a por la siguiente.


----------



## Pacoronavirus (17 May 2022)

Con los precios del combustible ahora mismo solo puedo decir una cosa: A DISFRUTAR LO NEGOCIADO


----------

